# Post your mobile cam pics



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys post your pictures taken by your cellphone here.And dont forget to mention the cellphone model.

My cellphone is SE W810i.

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/4642/dsc004449ej.th.jpg
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/5268/dsc007508ia.th.jpg
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/8071/dsc008092me.th.jpg
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/3407/dsc013323ts.th.jpg

*[Edit:Techno Funky - Making this a sticky ,please post pictures responsibly]*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2007)

Phone SE K750i, the pics are taken from various places in Lucknow. They are color corrected & noise reduced via photoshop

Chndrika Devi Temple entrance 

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/903/881bp.th.jpg

A marrige ceremony 

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/2964/dsc000014os.th.jpg

Ambedkar park
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/1491/dsc001674fb.th.jpg

Eastend Mall Inside

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9206/mallentry7cy.th.jpg

Tunday Kabab drooling)

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9710/tundaykabab3fw.th.jpg


----------



## titun (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys r lucky to have such gr8 cams.

Mine : A crappy VGA cam   of NOKIA 6070 , these are among the best shots it can take, did not edit anything.

*i18.tinypic.com/2uy4sat.jpg

Can anyone please tell me how to post thumbnails only . I want to show more pics.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 23, 2007)

I post them on my photoblog

Camera is Nokia 6630

Visit here:
*mohitkumarsphotoblog.blogspot.com/
or
*www.fotothing.com/mohitkumar


----------



## sting (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine is K750i
Photo Blog *www.iamsarath.com

Sample Pic
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/188106/DSC00592.JPG


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2007)

@ sting, 

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Merc. which model is it?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2007)

i think it's mclaren slr.


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

this is an image i took wen i was in hyderabd using my good old rough n tough 6600 ... i call it:

*the anonymous indian ... sab sahey chalta rahey*
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/1291/image1477yq.th.jpg

another 1:
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/5263/image1236ue.th.jpg

one more:
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/3274/image1225bw.th.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 23, 2007)

Taken on my W800i, had a little scratch on the lens... but the results r kool as usual..
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/1829/dsc010070ys.th.jpg*img258.imageshack.us/img258/3175/dsc009420rg.th.jpg*img171.imageshack.us/img171/8384/dsc010144tz.th.jpg
*img110.imageshack.us/img110/7852/dsc010193dt.th.jpg
Macros:
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/6020/dsc010084qb.th.jpg*img110.imageshack.us/img110/4593/dsc010128xi.th.jpg

All unadulterated... non-edited...
*Check out properties after downloading... One way of finding out the camera model & other properties* ​


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> *img171.imageshack.us/img171/8384/dsc010144tz.th.jpg


 quite an eye for photography


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 23, 2007)

mav3... there r lotsa things to photograph. But who photographs the wasted?

Another one...
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/7974/dsc009748wk.th.jpg


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

arre par tooti phooti car


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 24, 2007)

timepaas maan... come on... tu caar dekh raha hai; ki camera ka photo clarity


----------



## sting (Jan 24, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ sting,
> 
> coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Merc. which model is it?



ya that is mclaren SLR it cost here arround 2.6M AED and the most expensive car in the UAE

Check this Out
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/188106/DSC00594.JPG


----------



## anarchist (Jan 24, 2007)

what about this, taken with 6230i

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/8479/boy3wf7if.th.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 24, 2007)

W800i again
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/8895/dsc003425qj.th.jpg *img267.imageshack.us/img267/1759/dsc003455gm.th.jpg
Can u believe that I took these pics on a phone?!?!?!
Not until it is a SE phone.. and it's W800i.
I can't stop talkin about the quality... it exceeded the quality i xpected of a mobile phone camera...
To the xtent that I stopped using my 4 megapix Sony camera I bought a year & half back!!!


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 25, 2007)

^^
wow. really, W800i produces unbelievably great results. can you tell me please how much it costs now?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

@sting dude, it would be so great if u had taken the Yellow *Ferrari * (parked opposite to the Toyota Landcruiser), or the one Parked inside (*F430*)


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2007)

err.. Tapomay.. bad news... No W800i first-hand showroom sales now... to facilitate W700i & W810i sales... but I think W810i too'll produce similar results. And yes... the father, where the 2megapix supercams starts.. K750i. They say that K750i, W800i, W810i all have same cams... but I felt my pics were better than K750i... a feelin.. though.
Check out the clarity with ur friends.. then buy...
Ur best bet.. W810i, next (maane.. lower price) is K750i. The former's in the range of 15k now. Worth buyin.. esp with the mini-speakers they come with now.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a picture taken from SE k508i. It has a VGA camera, no megapixel.
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/2991/bigbazaar48sp.th.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Whatddya mean? u posted super-VGA pixs.. VGA maane.. 640x480 max....
U've enhanced the pics or is there an extrapolation done by the cam? original kahan hai?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 25, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Whatddya mean? u posted super-VGA pixs.. VGA maane.. 640x380 max....
> U've enhanced the pics... get the real pics...


I don't know the details. But SE k508i  and all  other  SE models  have an extended  mode  other  than 640x480 and 160x120. I used that.


The photo was taken in Big Bazaar under extreme lighting conditions.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 25, 2007)

K508i takes pics at 640X480 & software enhances it to 1280X960, that is 1.3mp extrapolated


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2007)

Good... as i always say...SE rocks.... we've the best in the field... why rn't higher SE pics gettin posted.. the 3 megapix ones... wanna see them too...
Anyone there...


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks koolbluez...


----------



## sting (Jan 25, 2007)

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/150747/DSC00333.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/150747/DSC00334.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/145506/DSC00299.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/145506/DSC00298.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00363.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00365.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00364.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00367.JPG

HP ML360G4
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00356.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/165449/DSC00433.JPG

Dell X Server 
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/150747/DSC00340.JPG

Guys Want more


----------



## kalpik (Jan 25, 2007)

^^ Awesome!


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 25, 2007)

mine are at www.hailgautam.blogspot.com

taken on a SE K750i
__________


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> err.. Tapomay.. bad news... No W800i first-hand showroom sales now... to facilitate W700i & W810i sales... but I think W810i too'll produce similar results. And yes... the father, where the 2megapix supercams starts.. K750i. They say that K750i, W800i, W810i all have same cams... but I felt my pics were better than K750i... a feelin.. though.
> Check out the clarity with ur friends.. then buy...
> Ur best bet.. W810i, next (maane.. lower price) is K750i. The former's in the range of 15k now. Worth buyin.. esp with the mini-speakers they come with now.



K750i and the W800i W810i are all the same camera. so better to go with the less expensive K750i. i saw in some forums that K750i got better photo captureing software.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> K750i and the W800i W810i are all the same camera. so better to go with the less expensive K750i. i saw in some forums that K750i got better photo captureing software.



Now check out the W810i, K750i & W800i pics posted in this post itself... which one rocks? Clarity-wise...


----------



## prankie (Jan 25, 2007)

These pics are taken frm Nokia 3250...

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/2661/250120070104on.th.jpg
took this while cruisin on my bike..

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/5403/180120070028qy.th.jpg
my college


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 25, 2007)

@ sting 
Which mobile do you own??
awesome pics


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

@Sting, now Thats what i Was Talking About. 
Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 25, 2007)

@ sting

try in professional car photography man . Awsome pics, u can enhance them by some simple photoshop tricks


----------



## sting (Jan 27, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> @ sting
> Which mobile do you own??
> awesome pics


Mine is K750i man.. 

@gx_saurav,s18000rpm Thanx for the comments guys

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00376.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/148845/DSC00318.JPG

Inside one HP color Laser Printer 
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/145506/DSC00289.JPG

Linksys ADSL Router
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/138939/DSC00218.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/143129/DSC00274.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/143129/DSC00271.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/143129/DSC00282.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/136616/DSC00203.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/136616/DSC00210.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/132971/DSC00148.JPG


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome sting but please use thumbnail view.....


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 27, 2007)

@Sting, your photographs are the best. Not only do have a great camera phone but also good photography skills and you choose your subjects well. Keep up the good work. I just wish i had a camera phone (instead of my ngage qd).


----------



## sting (Jan 27, 2007)

@krazyfrog, tech_mastermind Thank u for ur comments 

@tech_mastermind Imageshack is not working fine here thats y iam posting the direct link , and i belive that u from Brodband

Maybach
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/170448/DSC00533.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/170448/DSC00528.JPG

20000 RS Printer HDD

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/170448/DSC00535.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/170448/DSC00529.JPG

My Lappy
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/178962/DSC00020.JPG


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 28, 2007)

Full 2.0 MP Pics with My SE W850i (full Unedited) ... absence of Auto-Focus really suks !!! But the color reproduction seems OK types..

Click on the thumbnails for full pic....

Kitty Kat on a Fresh Morning:

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/5697/dsc00363hb2.th.jpg


My Neice:

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/9091/dsc00737tg6.th.jpg


The Great Banyan Tree (Botanical Gardens)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/9641/dsc00597yn9.th.jpg


Diffusing Shadows...

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/2815/dsc00600cy3.th.jpg


My Gadgets... (Night Mode SUKS !!!  )

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/4734/dsc00674rv2.th.jpg


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 28, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Now check out the W810i, K750i & W800i pics posted in this post itself... which one rocks? Clarity-wise...



I would not genuinly compare the pix for any of the camaras unless all of them are taken at the same time with the same light; because these camaras  are so depedent on the light.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 28, 2007)

*Sting, I feel that you should become a Pro Photographer*


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 28, 2007)

K750i, W800i and W810i all share the same hardware. The slight differences in their performances are because of different firmware.


----------



## overdose_14 (Jan 28, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> K750i, W800i and W810i all share the same hardware. The slight differences in their performances are because of different firmware.



K750i and W800 are quite same but W810i is not it has many hardware changes 
like display screen which is now 1.9" and light sensor and many more.

 

you can flash k750i with W800 firmware but not with one of w810i

NOTE: CID 49 cracking is now piece of cake just changed icons of my w810 with that of k790 and added some flash menus and upgraded cam and sound drivers.
it took me around 30min to complete the mods.
here is the link 
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=7330


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 28, 2007)

overdose_14 said:
			
		

> K750i and W800 are quite same but W810i is not it has many hardware changes
> like display screen which is now 1.9" and light sensor and many more.



W810i has a better screen than W800/K750..also the pics i taken is not the the default firmware..


----------



## sting (Jan 28, 2007)

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/113297/DSC00011.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/113297/1DSC00011.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/113297/1DSC00012.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/122680/DSC00034.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/109853/DSC00087.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00049.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00001.JPG


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hey, Stick.. that's a fake Sony Memory Stick Pro Duo... bro... btw.
Round _thermal_ seal... red tinge...
How is it workin... me too wanna buy a fake 2GB? Just for the heck... cheaper... Any probs it might create?

Nee daan Tamilian vaa? The little tamil i know... don't mind.

Hey... the earlier pics were in exotic Dubai & the latest ones.. somewhere in India!?!?! where r u now?


----------



## int86 (Jan 28, 2007)

This from my 3220. The entry level camera mobile in market. with geat value for features product.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 28, 2007)

overdose_14 said:
			
		

> K750i and W800 are quite same but W810i is not it has many hardware changes
> like display screen which is now 1.9" and light sensor and many more.
> 
> 
> ...


@ overdose_14. Sorry i forgot to mention one word in my post: camera. When i said that K750i, W800i and W810i share the same hardware, i actually wanted to say that they share the same 'camera' hardware and that the final photo quality is slightly different in the 3 because of different firmware.


----------



## sting (Jan 28, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hey, Stick.. that's a fake Sony Card... bro... btw.
> Round thermal seal... red tinge...
> How is it... workin... me too wanna buy a fake 2GB? Just for the heck... cheaper... Any probs it might create?
> ...



Ya that was a fake one, but its working without any pro till now, iam not from Tamilnadu , iam from kerala now iam in dubai


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 29, 2007)

These Are Pics Taken By Nokia 3250:-

*i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/Image096.jpg

*i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/Image048.jpg

*i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/Image047.jpg


----------



## sting (Jan 29, 2007)

More..

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100320/DSC00013.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100320/DSC00144.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100320/DSC00142.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100320/DSC00161.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100320/DSC00152.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100320/DSC000231.JPG


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 29, 2007)

sting said:
			
		

> Ya that was a fake one, but its working without any pro till now, iam not from Tamilnadu , iam from kerala now iam in dubai


Oho... oru malayaalee aano? Nee erithay pictures nallaitirikkunnu. Aa Murugande photo kandittaanu Tamiliyan aurthey. No feelings 

Nokia N70, my old phone
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/1456/03032006028pk2.th.jpg *img258.imageshack.us/img258/8706/24032006052re2.th.jpg

Samsung D-900, present stand-by
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/88/photo0008ko4.th.jpg

After using SE's cameras, I'm not @ all impressed by 2/3 megapix Samsung/Nokia cams.


----------



## sting (Jan 29, 2007)

@koolbluez, ya SE Rules man, iam going to buy K800i soon....


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 29, 2007)

@ sting.. check this out. *www.clubsonyericsson.com/news/jamesbondk800_.jpg​


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 30, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hey, Stick.. that's a fake Sony Memory Stick Pro Duo... bro... btw.
> Round _thermal_ seal... red tinge...
> How is it workin... me too wanna buy a fake 2GB? Just for the heck... cheaper... Any probs it might create?
> ...


I got a Fake 1 GB Card, as mentioned here: fake Sony Memory Stick Pro Duo,

It is been working very well. been reliable till now. I had recorded nearly 400 MB of class room lectures, had 400MB of Music and had nearly 80 MB of picture taken. All at the same time on the card and never had any problems.

I am planning to by a new H5 soon, i will use the same card there.

*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_e7904I/AAAAAAAAAJw/j_0Ou2POCxE/s200/DSC00173.JPG
______
*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0wGe7908I/AAAAAAAAAKQ/-dSdWonfIcU/s1600-h/DSC00180.JPG*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0wGe7908I/AAAAAAAAAKQ/-dSdWonfIcU/s200/DSC00180.JPG

*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_e7903I/AAAAAAAAAJo/pnUFHSXRhz8/s200/DSC00172.JPG

*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_u7905I/AAAAAAAAAJ4/7m6D35oRhGM/s200/DSC00174.JPG

*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_u7906I/AAAAAAAAAKA/wrE57dX6Vkw/s200/DSC00178.JPG

*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_u7907I/AAAAAAAAAKI/vL_bGKT9fAU/s200/DSC00179.JPG
*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_u7907I/AAAAAAAAAKI/vL_bGKT9fAU/s1600-h/DSC00179.JPG
*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Rb0v_u7907I/AAAAAAAAAKI/vL_bGKT9fAU/s1600-h/DSC00179.JPG


----------



## sting (Jan 30, 2007)

My Bike 
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00065%20copy.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00017.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00061.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00062.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/100780/DSC00019.JPG


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2007)

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/1936/sunrisejusb4khandastn4qx7.th.jpg

this is jus before khandeshwar station on the harbour line at arnd 0745Hrs on 27-01-2007 ...the rising sun... 
my fone is a SE Z550i


----------



## sting (Feb 15, 2007)

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/196179/DSC00620.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/196179/DSC00624.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/196179/DSC00613.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/196179/DSC00612.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/201633/DSC00634.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/201633/DSC00643.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/201633/DSC00649.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/204116/DSC00025.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/204116/DSC00023.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/204116/DSC00024.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/204116/DSC00651.JPG


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2007)

where is nokia n73 user?


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jun 8, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Here is a picture taken from SE k508i. It has a VGA camera, no megapixel.
> *img171.imageshack.us/img171/2991/bigbazaar48sp.th.jpg


and the image size is 1280*960 and vga resolution is 640*480 so how is this possible ??????????


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2007)

that is coz k508i has 'interpolated' mode giving u a psudo megapixel shot!


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

Taken from *www.cellphonedigest.net/specs/images/sony_w810i.jpg
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/65/dsc00397wq5.jpg

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/7194/dsc00565ih7.jpg

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/3927/dsc00782jz6.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2007)

Here are some images clicked on my W700i. 
Also can nybody post the jbenchmark score of K750,W800, W700, W810 etc.

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/9783/dsc01913ca8.th.jpg

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/1286/dsc01923el5.th.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/8628/dsc02718fo4.th.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/1116/dsc04227xe8.th.jpg

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/6748/dsc04249cp8.th.jpg


*img148.imageshack.us/img148/4227/dsc04606jc4.th.jpg


and @koolbluez how do ya know malayalam? do ya from kerala?


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> *img509.imageshack.us/img509/1116/dsc04227xe8.th.jpg
> [/U]



Clearly showing the trouble of lacking Auto-focus. See the first flower.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2007)

these pics are from my w700i, untouched by any software....

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/3927/dsc00695gg0.th.jpg

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/1316/dsc00751wd4.th.jpg

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/7775/dsc00800zq4.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2007)

*img459.imageshack.us/img459/6558/dsc01663cs8.th.jpg
*img456.imageshack.us/img456/2107/dsc03045pw4.th.jpg


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 9, 2007)

@ sting
wow ur entire collection of car fotos are great. i think u sud take up photography seriously. can u just make an album and upload it there. i want to review it once more. 
tnx 4 sharing.

one of my friend (saikibryan, member of digit forum) captured this lightning outside madgaon railway station on his SE W700i.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 9, 2007)

^ - Neat...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 12, 2007)

k550i pics...............well i dint get ne good scenery.....so for now...

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/2520/414dsc00038aq5.th.jpg
*img462.imageshack.us/img462/7120/dsc00033pl3.th.jpg


----------



## sai_cool (Jun 12, 2007)

hi guys, i have a nokia n73 and 6233, i am gonna take some gr8 pics and upload them very soon. pls wait.!

sorry make that pics not "gr8 pics"!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 12, 2007)

With a N73

Crossing the river , windy , just before evening .. and a storm  

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/2785/17052007095eo0.th.jpg

Another evening shot .. i wonder why its so blue ..

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/6803/19052007127cq0.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 13, 2007)

evening sky:

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/7958/dsc00895lv8.th.jpg


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Couldn't be bothered uploading photos anyplace, but this one is of my workplace, taken from my N80

*www.orkut.com/AlbumZoom.aspx?uid=6477354706043770150&pid=2


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 13, 2007)

GAWDDD>.. fundu quality guys


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 13, 2007)

A picture of my pride and joy, my PlayStation 2, taken with my W710i (the quality is a bit poor because of low light).
*imajr.com/th/DSC00014_114626.JPG


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 13, 2007)

Heres mine.

Taken on a Kodak P865 camera. 
Time 11PM (right).
Exposure timing 10 seconds.
I don't remember the other settings.

Absolutely no editing except image resizing.

*aditya.shevade.googlepages.com/bridge.png
Aditya


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ Good pic. Although i think we're supposed to post pics taken with cell phone camera only.


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 13, 2007)

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/1205/dsc00725smallwb9.jpg
location: madgaon railway station
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/791/dsc00843smallcf8.jpg
location: suburbs of calcutta
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/3363/dsc00664smallcj1.jpg
beautiful goan sunset at calangute beach, goa
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/8661/dsc00721smallzo5.jpg
another view of sunset from colva beach, goa
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7641/img4240smallwincecp4.jpg
just wondered wat two sardarjis possibly can do in that fashion!!!
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/5746/dsc00686smallwincesc6.jpg
colourful isn't it ???
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/8466/dsc00842small2zl2.jpg
another lightning @cal suburbs

regards
saiki

well forgot to mention...all clicked with w700i...nothing added or changed or cleaned...


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

How do you catch these photos?? Go stand on your roof when its about to rain?


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 13, 2007)

@faraaz...
yeah dude kinda like that...
but those were clicked from ground (beside a football ground), except the first one, i'd taken that standing on railway station...

regards


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^ awesome lightening clicks!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> evening sky:
> 
> *img340.imageshack.us/img340/7958/dsc00895lv8.th.jpg



nice pic..


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 14, 2007)

This is what u can achieve from a VGA cam... if u r good at mobile photography       

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Daisy.jpg
Taken From: Sony Ericsson K508i
Place: Lal Baugh Gardens, Bangalore
Date/Time: Monday, December 12, 2005, 10:19:36 PM
Resolution: 640 x 480 (VGA)
Quality Level: Maximum

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Scene9.jpg
Taken From: K508i
Place: Home Backyard
Date/Time: Wednesday, March 01, 2006, 6:20:56 PM
Resolution: 640 x 480 (VGA)
Quality Level: Maximum


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2007)

@sting:ur pics are too coool.
hmm..seeing these all its tempting to buy a SE phone


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 14, 2007)

@saiki
the last one is a new new one 2 me. its awsome much better than madgaon shot. i mean de colors came out very natural. keep cliking.


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 14, 2007)

hey sys...dude, i've clicked the last one about 4 days ago...
and guys thanx for the compliments...

regards
saiki


----------



## supernova (Jun 14, 2007)

hey sting... awaiting another set of shots from u man..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 14, 2007)

gigacore nice pics !!! 
where u do live................and good idea.....

may be someday i willl also goto lalbaugh and get pics......my home is just 2 km away frm lalbaugh.....


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jun 14, 2007)

hi these are the pic i have taken from my *historical and ancient 3650* in   agra.

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/7233/sadabhargz8.th.jpg
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/399/mangootreerf3.jpg
*img463.imageshack.us/img463/1826/taroihd6.th.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 14, 2007)

saikibryan ............how did u take those pic !?????????!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 14, 2007)

You guys are not editing the pics. If you do that with a simple tool such as paint.net, some basic contrast enhanement & noise reduction will result in amazing pics.


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jun 14, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You guys are not editing the pics. If you do that with a simple tool such as paint.net, some basic contrast enhanement & noise reduction will result in amazing pics.


but then whole charm of this topic will be lost as the pics should be as it is,


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 14, 2007)

@gx...saurav
dunno about the others, pics posted by me is untouched...

@aks win...
clicking lightning is my passion...wish i had a good cam like SYSFILEZ have one canon digital rebel XT EOS 350D


----------



## sting (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanx for the Comments Guys
Here is some new Snaps from my Phone

Damn Check this M5
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG1793A3APG2.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGGWVH0LU4OL.jpg

320i
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGTPBQJ3LEUA.jpg

G-Class AMG
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGD9U4KGKUI8.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGZK8NC7X661.jpg
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGU127HVUE3G.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGECWMO5O7TB.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGZ6B06ND9H3.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGCZZ0D5UODQ.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGZT45IVZGD0.jpg

and Guys see this 
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGS4IU4X4XGA.jpg


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 15, 2007)

@saiki
i guess u sud thank sting for providing such gud pics of ur fav cars. 
ok tui chobi gulo ke upload korar age ektu PP kore nis, aro bhalo hobe. dude make an album on lightening.


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 16, 2007)

@sting....buddy ya are really a lucky fella...
got to capture such beauties on road...must be an experience
plz post any koenigsegg model (CCR/CCX)...if ya have one

@sysfilez...working on it buddy
regards
saiki


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are My Pic Already uploaded here,

album.doorersathi.com


----------



## sting (Jun 16, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta nice photos man 

Continental GT
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGP1S3KIOJJ8.jpg


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 16, 2007)

sting....just one expression.....YAHOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 16, 2007)

During a storm .. from a local train station .. ..

*www.ximages.us/thumbs/default/15062007303.jpg


----------



## sting (Jun 17, 2007)

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/206959/DSC00029.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/206959/DSC00027.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/201633/DSC00634.JPG


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 17, 2007)

@sting

thnx for taking time off to vist my album and thnx for the comment !!


----------



## sting (Jun 17, 2007)

Some Tech Photos
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/215309/IMG8CUID80TTH.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/206959/DSC00018.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/226285/IMGH03B9L63JM.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/204116/DSC00005.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/170448/DSC00543.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00354.JPG

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/158051/DSC00360.JPG


----------



## mandar5 (Jun 18, 2007)

hey ppl let me know how to upload pics as i have 400kb pics stored in pc.


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 18, 2007)

@mandar5...
dude dunno about others...but this is how i post images in the forums

1> resize image: i use windows image resizer power toy...                       *www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx....download from right hand side no. 11 (521 kb)
resize according to the norms, by right-clicking on the image, then drop down menu, then select resize...all this after the installation of course 

2> host your pic: *imageshack.us/...browse and select image then click on host it, next page...just below the picture ya uploaded, there would be hotlinks for forum/websites etc...
just copy the url from the link for forums and paste into the message window and post the reply....

done !!!
regards
saiki

P.S. ya can use photobucket also...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 18, 2007)

As Image host i would suggest IMGspot.com tooo, as now days Imageshack.us running very slow !!!


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jun 20, 2007)

this is from N72
*the changing times*
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/5219/ushasilaiwt5.th.jpg


----------



## sting (Jun 22, 2007)

New Photos
*picasaweb.google.com/iamsarath/21062007


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 23, 2007)

Back......

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/01.jpg

Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/ASUSKV8M.jpg

Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i
MotherBoard: ASUS KV8M

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Dog.jpg
Doggy
Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Pic6-1.jpg
Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i
Cat: Specially Captured for *Praka123*

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Ramu.jpg
Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i
Doggy2

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Sankey_East.jpg
Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i
Location: Sankey Tank (East End) Bangalore

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/PlayitSafe.jpg
Comment: Hope u guys have seen this in *Digit's Feb 2007, Beat That* 
I'm Santhosh From Bangalore 
Phone: Sony Ericsson K508i

the one who see in the above pic is my friend, who just came from his bike and started playing roadrash without removing his helmet


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2007)

cool pics @ sting


----------



## sting (Jun 24, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> cool pics @ sting



Thanx man


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 25, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Back......
> 
> *i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/01.jpg
> 
> ...



roadrash  hehe kool pics


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks to all who posts their cat pictures.  I liked it


----------



## sayantan2007 (Jul 3, 2007)

*My N72 Pics*  

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i857139_2706200760.jpeg


----------



## saikibryan (Jul 4, 2007)

@sayantan...thats a nice pic buddy...


----------



## sayantan2007 (Jul 4, 2007)

*My N72 pics*  
*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i862264_29062007064.jpg


*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i862325_29062007062.jpg


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 5, 2007)

*bp0.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/RowL3LhKwBI/AAAAAAAAA7E/K6HrzpZ9Z9Q/s400/DSC00158.JPG

*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/RowL3bhKwCI/AAAAAAAAA7M/VQzPuERRNuY/s400/DSC00159.JPG

*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/RowL3bhKwDI/AAAAAAAAA7U/e-AhgvZClpg/s400/DSC00160.JPG

These pictures were taken on a Sony k790i. great flash isn't it!

*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/RowOnrhKwEI/AAAAAAAAA7c/JpECDubvMXg/s400/DSC00111.JPG

*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/RowOnrhKwFI/AAAAAAAAA7k/-F9tTRoZyd0/s400/DSC00112.JPG

*bp3.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/RowOn7hKwGI/AAAAAAAAA7s/uU4_-NOnyxc/s400/DSC00113.JPG

These pictures were taken some time before from the at the park the street lights visible above.

These pictures were taken on the Twilight Portrait mode. Sony has really done a great job with K 790i I must say.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 5, 2007)

@ hailgautam  wow nice Night shots pic buddy... 
Yep Sony has really done a great job with K790i.. 
yaar aise Night shots Pics Mere N73 ME mein nahi aate hai


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2007)

nice night shots buddy. . . . .


----------



## sting (Jul 5, 2007)

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG5MWE80OOI1.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGZF6PIM0MDR.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGNG7ICTMDOJ.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGQ45YAOXNW9.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGHF7ZPKLEM9.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG5FQW9YQU65.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG7AWRC40350.jpg

and Guys my Phone is K750i ( no editing )


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 5, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Heres mine.
> 
> Taken on a Kodak P865 camera.
> Time 11PM (right).
> ...


Really good one


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 7, 2007)

here are my farmhouse pics taken from Nokia N73
*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/01042007052.jpg?t=1183781651

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/01042007057.jpg?t=1183781632

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/01042007058.jpg?t=1183781605

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/01042007071.jpg?t=1183781565

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/01042007074.jpg?t=1183781516

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/01042007076.jpg?t=1183781480

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/25042007030.jpg?t=1183781446

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/27052007345.jpg?t=1183781350

*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z264/piyushp_10/27052007353.jpg?t=1183781185


----------



## deepakchan (Jul 7, 2007)

sting said:
			
		

> and Guys my Phone is K750i ( no editing )


 
Really K750i takes such good pics?? Will give the Cybershots a run for the money I guess.. Even without the badge..


----------



## sting (Jul 10, 2007)

Ducati

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGCECEIEKMNY.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG440KCVWTE1.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGPKT6A1C4RH.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 13, 2007)

hey sting can you post bikes like yamaha R1 and suzuki hayabusa


----------



## sting (Jul 15, 2007)

Ferrari

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG6QUC4JNVK0.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 16, 2007)

Phone: K508i
Pics: My System

*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/pics62.jpg
----------------------------------
*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/pics77.jpg
----------------------------------
*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/pics91.jpg
----------------------------------
*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Sys12.jpg
----------------------------------
*i182.photobucket.com/albums/x95/wingedforums/Sys13.jpg
----------------------------------

And its not edited...


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are few of mine,
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9072/img0122ke2.th.jpg

Canon S5iS 

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/7251/dscn3665ew6.th.jpg *img295.imageshack.us/img295/5337/dscn3698ho0.th.jpg

Nikon Coolpix 5200


----------



## sting (Jul 16, 2007)

Windows Server 2008 ( Code name "Longhorn" )
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGSQS5TX3NJ6.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^

Got this one with this month MSDN subscription


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 24, 2007)

Phone : K508i

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/Sys3.jpg
Malleshwaram 10th Cross, Bangalore

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/Picture6.jpg
Horse Race Course, Bangalore

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/Clouds_2.jpg

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/Picture123.jpg

Was a Risky Shot!

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/City_Rail_Station.jpg
City Railway Station, Bangalore

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/transcend1.jpg
Transend T.610 (1 GB)

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/X210.jpg
Samsung X210

+==========================================+
Phone: K310i
*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/pcchitchat/DSC00429.jpg
This is my K508i taken from K310i


----------



## sting (Jul 25, 2007)

Unpacking New Lenovo ThinkCenter
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGSH7NS6LJR5.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGEMZDI0CNU1.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGAUH2WTX45N.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 27, 2007)

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/1430/dsc00156og0.th.jpg


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Jul 29, 2007)

Well this is my Complete PC

captured frm N70 On 29 July 2007


*maxupload.com/img/C08F0FF6.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/8CD20CA3.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/C09CD96F.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/695A7034.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/4793126C.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/8B644BE5.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/8DDB6310.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/941AE48D.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/9B305191.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/A454F086.jpg
*maxupload.com/img/FE6E4DCA.jpg


----------



## sting (Jul 29, 2007)

M3
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMGLDXJ67EA63.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2007)

My phone (Samsung E250) cam is not too gr8 , but some interesting pics i want to share 

This i took from moving train, you can see whole train 

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/4480/photo0065fp2.jpg




more outdoor(train) shots

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/5061/photo0050vx2.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2605/photo0062cq2.jpg





Lonavala

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/4007/photo0043nl0.jpg




Some guy sitting on the gate, motion blur in the background. I like this pic

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/2297/photo0044sn2.jpg




Some station, weather was beautiful ,green everywhere.

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2500/photo0049cp4.jpg





NOw some ugly pics  from Juhu beach . It was 10 times ugly then you will see in these pics.


*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9564/photo0081qh1.jpg

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/6039/photo0076uw5.jpg


Some couple was even walking through that crap , eww

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2395/photo0082jj1.jpg


----------



## sting (Aug 1, 2007)

MGB
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/287871/IMG4LDB55B6ZG.jpg


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 1, 2007)

sting said:
			
		

> Mine is K750i
> Photo Blog *www.iamsarath.com
> 
> Sample Pic
> *files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/188106/DSC00592.JPG




where from is this pic... thats my dream car


----------



## sting (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^^
in Dubai


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

The Opera Look 
Taken from K750i

My Gmail account 
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1111/1017898403_495e12f55a_m.jpg

GOOGLE
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1190/1017897953_ddbf264578_m.jpg

Digit Forum
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1397/1017897737_eb31ff45ac_m.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 5, 2007)

offtopic: ^^^which conexion are u on, santosh and what is the gprs package?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 6, 2007)

^ Airtel Online. 5 Rs Per Day.


----------



## sting (Aug 12, 2007)

Here comes my new Smart Phone HP iPAQ 510 ( 514 )
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMGM6EESI6LRI.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMGYC8U8FAZF8.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMGQYYHK4G4ZD.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMGJINS7IZ23L.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMG4CUFYMF4VM.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMGT7D3ZXDT4A.jpg

and see my Two HP Babes
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/333215/IMGHKCBNC7ZGM.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Aug 12, 2007)

@sting Please post a review of your phone in the Review Section.. Waiting for it for a long time from a digit member .


----------



## Katraleruyo (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's my Nokia N71 Euro Edition .. photograph taken from a Motorola MotoRokr E6 (the photo is kinda dark 'coz E6 has no flash)

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6041/20070812190236ky7.jpg

And here the MotoRokr E6 that I am using as a PDA (bought it yesterday .. the cellophane is still on) .. photo taken from the N71 E2.

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/9231/20070812190216pi8.jpg


----------



## assasin (Aug 13, 2007)

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/580faed282.jpg

shot with my N73.no editing done.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

*Shot With K750i.... No Editing..*

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1144/1171046156_ded466c131.jpg
My TVS Victor GL Bike 
Full Size

----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1416/1170158915_00ee17ad04.jpg
Sony Ericsson W200i's Bass Reflex Earphones
Full Size

----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1212/1170136913_1d1eeed4fc.jpg
My brand new Apple iPod Shuffle 512 Mb... got as gift from my sister from japan.
Full Size

-----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1039/1170111167_d674b9b145.jpg
My K508 with Walkman Theme
Full Size

-----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1317/1170963110_62a1ae1c4c.jpg
A quite baby's Eyes 
Full Size

-----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1438/1170086535_82e9ec2a58.jpg
Shot in a pot in front of our house.. can be used as wallpaper 
Full Size

-----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1236/1170908480_c99e71bb90.jpg
Sony Ericsson W200i
Full Size

-----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1025/1170019305_ed11337066.jpg
W200i 
Full Size

----------------------

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1265/1170848320_55fa0fa41e.jpg
Sky
Full Size

----------------------


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ the k750i is a "lambi race ka ghoda"


----------



## ShekharPalash (Aug 20, 2007)

All pics taken from my old phone Nokia 6233 (2MP Cam)... Now, I have Nokia E50... E50's cam sucks...!!

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1369/903839565_aad0b3217a_o.jpg
*Lake in Pune*

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1237/903839557_07a8dc714b_o.jpg
Sundown at Mumbai-Pune Expressway

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1339/903839545_9813f1dd6b_o.jpg
*Trip to Lonavala*

**farm1.static.flickr.com/174/437500495_04bde8d517_o.jpg
Besant Beach, Chennai*

*farm1.static.flickr.com/152/437499245_7a33c17f6f_o.jpg
*Old & new Faces of the City, Bangalore*

*farm1.static.flickr.com/165/437498927_97ef35a04e_o.jpg
*My Computing Stuff​*
*farm1.static.flickr.com/159/437498888_082b218b71_o.jpg
*Toy Train in Pondicherry*

*farm1.static.flickr.com/180/437499917_20411cba20_o.jpg
*MartiMandir, Pondicherry*


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2007)

oh man, i love that new tall building in Bangalore. i wish to go to the top floor once. coz you can see some very hot spots in Bangalore!


----------



## rdevakumar (Aug 27, 2007)

Sunset view in Velachery - Pallavaram Radial Road (Taken by N95)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1319/1246253038_6b2246622a_b.jpg

School sports day (taken with Nokia N95)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1010/1246247574_2a8fb6a3f9_b.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 27, 2007)

@everyone
plz use thumbnailz..... think about dial up users too!


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 27, 2007)

Taken From Nokia 6600.
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.eec0a74591.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.db2f7808b3.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.365a1a9b6d.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

^ 6600 doesnt a impressive cam


----------



## vish786 (Aug 29, 2007)

sting said:
			
		

> *files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/145506/DSC00299.JPG



holy $hit!!! thats fab hot photography dude. Awesome!!!


----------



## sting (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanx man .. All Credit gose to my Old K750i


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 30, 2007)

@shekhar palash-Very nice shots.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

Pleas comment on these 

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/qm.jpg

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/qm2.jpg


unfortunatelly my hands shook a little while taking this image so, u have to tilt your head a little to view it properlly...

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/qm3.jpg

the place from where I am posting has no PhotoShop, only Windows paint is used to reduce the size so I can upload in Dial up condition...



sorry for the size...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 1, 2007)

wao cheeta bhaiya..all pics are shot like a pro photographer...
Really liked all pics... Specially that 2nd one....
An idea....

        Pro Photographer kaa side business bhi kar lo....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^

Will send you one better and original higher Resolution 2592x1944 version of it via Email onec I get Back home


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

@choto cheeta: The pics were gr8.. but they were shot with a Nikon E5200 Coolpix digicam... and somehow modified with Photoshop CS2 ... am I right ??

initially I thought they were taken frm a phone CAM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> somehow modified with Photoshop CS2 ...



though the Properties says PhotoShop as editor but I am yet to put them on PhotoShop..  and yes they are taken with Nikkon CAM as shown on the Properties box... !!!

but its seems wired to me as why its showing photoshop as I only used Paint to reduce the resolution...

and about Modification !!!  Only thing were done on the sun set pics were a pretty old trick, place a Sun glass in front of the lence before u click the Picture


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

@choto cheeta, 2nd pic is good one, 1st is little blur.
btw pretty good ones.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta, 2nd pic is good one, 1st is little blur.



well at any point it was suppose to be blur as either the cam would focous on the Bote or on the pillers of the balcony...  I am really not good at manually focousing yet  so Auto Focous choose the closed object to fcous on...



2nd one wasnt archive on single shot  took quite a lot of snaps to get one good out


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> well at any point it was suppose to be blur as either the cam would focous on the Bote or on the pillers of the balcony...  I am really not good at manually focousing yet  so Auto Focous choose the closed object to fcous on...


their was some info about making a image unblur(on 2 different views) in  digit mag. u should read that, then u can make any blur background also very clear.


> 2nd one wasnt archive on single shot  took quite a lot of snaps to get one good out


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> and about Modification !!!  Only thing were done on the sun set pics were a pretty old trick, place a Sun glass in front of the lence before u click the Picture



naah.. i know dis... i meant filtering + enhancing + resizing and all !!!  The image looked extremely clear to me.... and at first I was thinkin wat phone cam has this quality !!!! Thtz wy had to chk the model .....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> naah.. i know dis... i meant filtering + enhancing + resizing and all !!!  The image looked extremely clear to me.... and at first I was thinkin wat phone cam has this quality !!!! Thtz wy had to chk the model .....



hmm... Still pretty wired as Opened in Windows paint to make the resolution 800x600... they how come it shows PhotoShop as editor  never mind its not even my Laptop I am using  so cant digg deep 

umm.. will play with the dark channel a little... but cant say untill open it up in PhotoShop


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are 2 pics taken from my sis. W580i ..These pics are of my Home   thought why not start from Home itself 

 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4769_jimsu/DSC01145.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4770_c3g8t/DSC01148.JPG

P.s :- I am no pro. like you all  So mind the quality


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2007)

^living in Chandigarh?huh?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ how come you know that ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

^^^

You have a Nice house with lot of green brother


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 2, 2007)

One of the best pic taken by me of my sis Mobile W580i .. with my K790i 

                                                      *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/4773_amqee/DSC00033.JPG The review is coming


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2007)

@choto cheeta-your pic is published in this month digit.You look good.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ For what ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2007)

It is for opinion poll in which cheeta participated.Look pg.17 of mag.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 3, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> ^^ how come you know that ?


you left the trace somewhere in worldwideduniya and i got it!


----------



## eggman (Sep 3, 2007)

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/2981/campusainttoiletyg9.th.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 3, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4826_rne9j/DSC01145.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4827_zdjwx/DSC01146.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4828_2twd6/DSC01147.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4829_0oi5h/DSC01148.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4830_cpboy/DSC01149.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4831_anwtx/DSC01150.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4832_jeyoh/DSC01151.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4833_vyjmv/DSC01152.JPG *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4834_vgyae/DSC01153.JPG

* Few Pics by my W580i and here is sis . phone pic by K790i*

 *www.imgx.org/files/4799_bqokw/DSC00033.JPG​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

nice pics there shashwat 

awww.... i miss city beautiful 

and awesome pics, sourav


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 3, 2007)

cool pics dude


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are a few pics taken from my Nokia 3230.

Gopalkala crowd:Taken from 4th floor.Got a feeling what will happen if my phone falls down?
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/6578/image033cr6.th.jpg



Human pyramid:A successful handi break
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9642/image080pt4.th.jpg

Will post more pics later.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 6, 2007)

@Cool G5

That "Gopalkala crowd" one is cool...  I like the concept of the picture 

anyway, here are few, *me My self* 

Too Risky ?? 

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/risky.jpg

Alone at River Side... 

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/recharge.jpg

Pictures are taken by my brother !!


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

here is my home pic from a distance (dehradun) kodak c875 (my cousin took all the pics) 

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/765/1000205st3.th.jpg

and this is me with my sweet old sierra 
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/5937/1000208zn6.th.jpg


this last one is from his mobile,
trying rally riding...

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/130/aaarl4.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ too hilly than munnar  & High-ranges(Malanad) in my state do u guys use jeep as main transport vehicle?I have heard that in hill areas front housing lorries are only used else,the risk of stability?In our rubber,cardamom plantations in Kottayam/Idukki district we use to use only Jeeps & front housing trucks
^just asked bcoz of plain curiosity.cant stop asking(travelling lover)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pics sourav and shan 

abe sourav, careful wid those poses man!!!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Cool G5
> 
> That "Gopalkala crowd" one is cool...  I like the concept of the picture
> 
> ...


nice pic quality which cell?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

lolz man! no not jeeps.. well i want a manly look with my SUV.. so modified it.. and my place is just mid-way to Mussorie (the queen of hills) 

actually not hilly.. but dehradun is a valley sorrounded by hills.. the place i live is hilly.. coz its in between hills.. the main city is straight  , so its not like the places you mentioned.. but a really calm and cool , mind releaving place.. 

Dehradun is known for rice (basmati)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2007)

@infra_red_dude

thnx for the concirn  those who live in metro knows, in Local trains its a pretty routien, that u stay out side, and travel like BATs hanging , though this wasnt a Local Train  but u can bet I am quite exp in staying out side


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ yeah buddy i kno that. i've lived in mumbai for 5 years and used to commute to school in local train everyday!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.. saurav bhiya.. Nice pics....
ANd be carefull, sometimes its only option to hang on door ... But when possible its better we stick to seats 

Very good picture quality...
Shantanu Sir.... Very good picture quality.... Specially the 3rd one.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks man.. bday boy ... the third one is from mobile that too VGA  , the first two are 8MP


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 7, 2007)

@choto cheeta-Good pics yaar.
BTW woh train chalu thi ya ruki hui?   
Be careful!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> BTW woh train chalu thi ya ruki hui?
> Be careful!!



You can judge by my expression of the face, look at my hair and shirt and also pay attention to the nose  as I was having breathing trouble because of the Wind rushing by in high speed 

thnx for the concern though...


----------



## ajazz (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all!
this one is shot with my precious n73.



View attachment 1158


----------



## sting (Sep 11, 2007)

My iPAQ and iPod Taken by K800i

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/358242/IMG8H04XOEH05.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/358242/IMG11M2OQ9ITL.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/358242/IMGEBWVTRMXR7.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2007)

ajazz said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> this one is shot with my precious n73.
> 
> can anyone help?
> how do i display the image directly instead of as a attachment?




*img1.imageshack.us/ 
use thumbnail preview mode..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 14, 2007)

@sting....pics are cool buddy...


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2007)

check this: 

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/2897/dsc02115pg6.th.jpg


*img523.imageshack.us/img523/9734/dsc02158gv8.th.jpg

*img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02158ye8.jpg

thts my MEAOOWWWWWWWWWW !!!!



*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3060/dsc02146kc6.th.jpg

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/3735/samplewm6.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 14, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> check this:
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="  background-color: #EFEFEF   ;border-color: #353535; color: #333333 ; font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size:11px; padding:0px; border-width:1px; border-style:solid"><tr><td align="center" style="padding:5px"><a href="*www.esnips.com/doc/684a713c-850d-440f-970e-9b8a4f1165e3/DSC02115/?widget=small"><img border="0" alt="DSC02115" title="click to ViewDSC02115" src="*www.esnips.com/widget/?objectType=docthumb&amp;objectUUID=684a713c-850d-440f-970e-9b8a4f1165e3&resourceName=square"></a></td></tr><tr><td style="padding:5px; font-size:9px;" valign="bottom">Hosted by <a href="*www.esnips.com">eSnips</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## sting (Sep 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> @sting....pics are cool buddy...



Thanx man


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2007)

post edited !!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Shot with SE K508i..... Untouched

Digit Can never be HOTTER than this 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1301/1389998206_3f4ff8c83c.jpg

Hey i got a new cabinet 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1096/1389098681_e1ca250603.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1338/1389995522_4dc43bfa1f.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good pics gigacore.The 2 & 3 are bit grany.
The first one is very good.
Digit hotter than intel presscots.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ Hey G5 i shot those two pictures in evening with less light.. so its grainy.. and my K508i has a basic VGA cam


----------



## ajazz (Sep 22, 2007)

Another one taken with n73.


View attachment 1159


----------



## ajazz (Sep 22, 2007)

Camera n73....Location Pune.
some loss in quality due to reduction in size.

View attachment 1160


----------



## ajazz (Sep 22, 2007)

Closeshave!!!

camera n73

View attachment 1161


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 23, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> check this:
> 
> *img514.imageshack.us/img514/2897/dsc02115pg6.th.jpg
> 
> ...


 

how abt these ??


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 26, 2007)

from k790i

*img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00003po9.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 26, 2007)

^nice pics you both.
@ankit-where was the shot taken?


----------



## eggman (Sep 27, 2007)

Our College campus on a rainy day:
*img456.imageshack.us/img456/2898/dsc00036tj9.th.jpg

Pic of the amusement park in Bangalore, Wonder La
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3407/dsc00565nj9ba1.th.jpg


Another One
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/3867/dsc00566tx7.th.jpg


My clean table on a good day 
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/6244/dsc00824kq0.th.jpg


Sunset
*img250.imageshack.us/img250/7449/dsc00782pl1.th.jpg


All pics taken with my good old *w810*


----------



## sting (Sep 29, 2007)

Aston Martin Vanquish

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/371473/IMGUU57N2LOWJ.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/371473/IMG30SWVWE529.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/371473/IMGTN0MKJOGCL.jpg


----------



## dissel (Sep 30, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Sunset
> *img250.imageshack.us/img250/7449/dsc00782pl1.th.jpg



Nice.....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> from k790i
> 
> *img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00003po9.jpg



choosing Location/View is Awsome....dude


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2007)

@ sting, are you working for any automobile company / showroom / import and export etc ?


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

my car that's a toy but i love cars 
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/9384/caryg3.jpg
my green shot
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/8369/greenqo6.jpg
this is my dad's (ok ok mine) 16 year old bike 
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/8544/bikefd6.jpg

shot with my camedia


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2007)

@ azzu is that olympus digi cam?


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

yes olympus Camedia 4 mp 
10x optical zoom


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2007)

wow thats cool buddy


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool azzu.
I liked the second shot.very nice.


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

gaurav i hav many shots regarding green, poor ,etc..etc... 
will posting it soon  
thx frnds for good replies


----------



## sting (Sep 30, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ sting, are you working for any automobile company / showroom / import and export etc ?



No man .. i am working in a IT Company.. but i love Cars and Bikes.. now i dont have a Good Camera Phone with me ( now own a SP ), the AM taken from my friend K800i and all other pics from my old K750i


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^ K750i is a "good" camera phone!


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 1, 2007)

ya.. im using mine for last 1 year & it gives awsome picture quality .. better than w810 i & other nokia fones i've tried..

I have lotsa snaps posted here as well

*www.esnips.com/profile/c56bd166-9b40-4e7c-adcc-e205a9d9514d


----------



## sting (Oct 4, 2007)

Rolls-Royce 
Phone : K800i

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/374921/IMGFNHZ3DVCF8.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/374921/IMGAQR52838OL.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/374921/IMGM5D1UMG8C0.jpg


----------



## arunks (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi guys.,.

As  the title of this thread says I have to post my cam pics..and for ur information currently my cam is my n70...   

SO here are its different pictures adjusted in one pic 

*i.expansys.com/i/b/b127211.jpg


----------



## dissel (Oct 6, 2007)

*img454.imageshack.us/img454/9308/07052006mo6.th.jpg

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/1584/170320072804829rw4.th.jpg

Both are same place,difference is only cloudy and sunny day.

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/5827/070520062802129zy6.th.jpg

*img388.imageshack.us/img388/4627/3009232ra0.th.jpg

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/4719/300620062803129ld1.th.jpg

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/7425/21062006hl6.th.jpg

Camera Nokia 3250.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

@dissel , some editing wudve helped , the mood is sorta dull.

@sting , u own a Rolls Royce!!!? ... in dubai/trivandrum?


----------



## dissel (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^
What editing ? you mean,I remove the picture that I have post ?


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

no no.. i meant "editin the pictures" , some effects, mostly about lighting


----------



## dissel (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohhh....I think this thread is started for posting those pic.....which directly from camera,specially low end cam (Mobile),without touching anything,....for measuring the camera quality,color reproduction...etc etc.

If not, then I must post snap from my EOS Cam.


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^^ ur right dissel 
but u can edit no offence but prefrebly non-edited pics may help new cam-phone or cam buyer's


----------



## sting (Oct 8, 2007)

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/376979/IMGUHBCAP374B.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/376979/IMGJ1GQO3WCA8.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/376979/IMGDFNZZB4ZZE.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/376979/IMG58YCN27JKH.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/376979/IMGQ6VGVUL2EH.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/376979/IMGGWTESPCLZW.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

You are a pro photographer sting!!


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

^^yeah


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

awesome photography dude


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 9, 2007)

can someone tell how to post pic here ?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

upload ur pic to some image hosting services like *imgx.org  or *imageshack.us or *iup.in and get the forum link code or direct image and use image icon above ur reply post or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and post it here.


----------



## sting (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanx for the comments Guys..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 17, 2007)

Though some of them are not taken from Mobile CAm but still I thought of sharing !!!

few of my frnds along with my brothers are trying to cover Kolkata Durga Puja 2007 !!! they will keep try and post live pictures from the field 

*www.doorersathi.com/images/Pic-0001.png

There are many so cant really post each of them on this thread.. If you feel the need you may please visit the link...

*album.doorersathi.com/thumbnails.php?album=25

Thank you...


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 17, 2007)

i dont understand how these guys post direct pics on the forum .. lots of bandwidth wastage ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 17, 2007)

Though some of them are not taken from Mobile CAm but still I thought of sharing !!!

few of my frnds along with my brothers are trying to cover Kolkata Durga Puja 2007 !!! they will keep try and post live pictures from the field 

*www.doorersathi.com/images/Pic-0001.png

There are many so cant really post each of them on this thread.. If you feel the need you may please visit the link...

*album.doorersathi.com/thumbnails.php?album=25

Thank you...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2007)

nice pics saurav bhai excelent piece of art


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 17, 2007)

Photos taken with my K550i   when I was in Delhi and Gurgaon for a few weeks: (nothing has been edited)

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/3676/dsc00182oe2.th.jpg *img98.imageshack.us/img98/2602/dsc00159ji9.th.jpg *img80.imageshack.us/img80/9701/dsc00199io0.th.jpg 

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/1451/dsc00176sy3.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/7369/dsc00196fx2.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/6503/dsc00178yz0.th.jpg 

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/8666/dsc00185kn5.th.jpg *img98.imageshack.us/img98/6776/dsc00195lz2.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/4159/darkskydlfby8.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 17, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> nice pics saurav bhai excelent piece of art



thnx for the comment  keep visiting it will be updating in every 6 hours to 8 hours time...


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2007)

my pics during vacation 
some one asked me about k790i pic quality here it is

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/4923/sunnb8.jpg

NOTE:during the shooting of all the following pics my car was movin with a speed of 90 kmph
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7462/rdwy6.jpg
Xtreme fog
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/6515/fogxf7.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7118/fog2xt3.jpg

NOTE (again   ) : all this pics were shot during morning 6-30 to 8 am


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 20, 2007)

^ nice pics azzu


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2007)

u can see the difference of roads in pic 2 and 3


----------



## sting (Oct 20, 2007)

No Comments , SE Rocks.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2007)

Azzu-Very good man.


----------



## dissel (Oct 20, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> *img149.imageshack.us/img149/4159/darkskydlfby8.th.jpg



Nice shot dude...it will be more beautiful if the qualis is in not there.

@azzu....1st pic of the road,perfect.

Your Cam rocks.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 21, 2007)

@azzu......
first 2 pictures is really good


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 21, 2007)

Superb pictures azzu, u & ur K790i rocks!


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2007)

thx frnds


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

waah azzu waise tu toh peeche baitha hoga par cycle kaun chala raha tha jab tune pictures li thi?


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2007)

while shooting this pics i was in BUs moving with speed of 70 KMPH
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/10/scapeyd0.jpg
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/10/scapeyd0.7fc5746bc0.jpg

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/4241/watbd1.jpg
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/4241/watbd1.d93b9e7329.jpg
got the Concept??
guarav bhai tum nahi sudurogey


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> while shooting this pics i was in BUs moving with speed of 70 KMPH
> 
> guarav bhai tum nahi sudurogey


sudheraga toh tu bhi nahi phir spelling galat likh raha hai mere name ki.


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2007)

guarav bhai: kuch farak nahi padtha 
sorry gaurav bhai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

Few more,

*album.doorersathi.com/cheeta/1.jpg

*album.doorersathi.com/cheeta/2.jpg

*album.doorersathi.com/cheeta/3.jpg

*album.doorersathi.com/cheeta/4.jpg


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 22, 2007)

some pics i clicked with my k750i
*widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/90000000ba105cd/1/146/0siwv3VJ6z8Q_PmC62STSQcRw987s-4X.jpg

*widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/90000000ba134c5/1/214/0PYPR6oVoT-vfvNRx5Q64TclAsxJzCh7.jpg


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 24, 2007)

*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image258.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image252.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image249.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image246.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image245.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image195.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image193.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image194.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image188.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/Image187.jpg
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/power_838383/N73%20ME/22102006165.jpg

*Shotted with N73 ME*


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

not bad


----------



## azzu (Oct 24, 2007)

definetly MY k790i beats Nokia


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 26, 2007)

shot with k750i 

THEY SAYS it's biggest moon v could spot in 8 years !!

*widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/90000000c20135a/1/9/f3PjNGT-4D_6BvDUw5hsVknM9UjDXCHp.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2007)

@power 8383-Nice pics.


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Post your cam pics ^*

*Thank you brother.*


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are some of the pics that i shot with my Nokia 6233: 
*deepakkrishnan.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 31, 2007)

Shot with Brand New GF's brand new W700i.. no editing

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/1808075175_05c56270ec_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/1808073339_14185db9e6_m.jpg
Full Size

Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2066/1808071357_2794cf3920_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2145/1808915936_121c173722_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2373/1808913528_927a518b2a_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2131/1808912768_ade72146b3_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2339/1808063687_d00ee04850_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2014/1808908788_7b09edc39a_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2373/1808061093_935a96382d_m.jpg
Full Size


Shot with my crappy K508i
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2010/1808058259_eabf1736f4_m.jpg
Full Size


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

Good ones gigacore.Saara din kya garden mein hi rehto ho.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

nice pics GIGa so here's ur NEW PETA


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 31, 2007)

thnks guys.

btw.. gaurav.. i just use to chat... nothing more than that


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 31, 2007)

@Gigacore
dude the color of the pics r simply awesome man......excellent pics...

*img192.imagevenue.com/loc573/th_46648_DSC00071_122_573lo.JPG

this is DLF Infinity Towers Gurgaon....
Clicked with my w200i


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 31, 2007)

@ prateek.. thanks buddy


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 5, 2007)

I noticed some pictures from Nokia and Sony Ericsson TOO GOOD. And some blurry.I am extremely impressed by Sting's K750i.Is the pic quality SO GOOD,Or he is an awesome photographer,Or maybe it's some tricks.I'd buy K750i But no headset comes with it and only a 64 MB memory card is included (Which is pretty low).But I'm being tempted into buying one.And Nokia now has a reduced reputation in my eyes.Nokia's camera's suck.SE ftw.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

@ count... yeah SE rocks!

Shot from my GF's W700i (no editing)

Before Rain
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/1882083106_e26698d8af_m.jpg
Full Size

After Rain
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2169/1881264765_af10a8aab7_m.jpg
Full Size


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 7, 2007)

awesoem shots


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ count... yeah SE rocks!
> 
> Shot from my GF's W700i (no editing)
> 
> ...


Good ones.Aur GF ke phone pe hi chipke rehte ho.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

lol gaurav... thanks guys


----------



## faraaz (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are mine...all shot with a Nokia N80, no editing, no photoshopping nothing...

Sorry but I dont know how to make thumbnails...

This one was taken with the VGA secondary camera of the N80...impossible to fit the top of the tower otherwise...
*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/18102007285.jpg

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/19102007309.jpg

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/18102007275.jpg

The picture below was taken from a MOVING car with the N80. Note the cloud's shadow on the ground...my favourite pic with the phone's camera...

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/18102007239.jpg

Ahhh...Venice!!

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/16102007177.jpg

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/16102007170.jpg

More to follow if ya'll want...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

nice pics... u can upload ur pics to www.imageshack.us and get a thumbnail code to paste in the forum


----------



## faraaz (Nov 7, 2007)

@Gigacore: I've tried signing up in the past...but it says that my email id already activated for an account and doesn't let me sign up...but then I don't have an imageshack account...confusing. And I'm not about to use my personal id which is only for personal correspondence on that site or any site...ever...

So yeah...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ who told u that its necessary to sign up on imageshack in order to host images?


----------



## faraaz (Nov 7, 2007)

Um...how else would you upload pics?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Um...how else would you upload pics?


Go to imageshack and click on choose and host it.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

u dont want to register.... just add the files and upload


----------



## faraaz (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah ha...that's something I didn't know...to commemorate this great discovery, here I am attaching some more pictures:

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/5152/20102007315bs3.th.jpg

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/9681/16102007190ai8.th.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ woh toh theek hai thanks toh bolo humein.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 7, 2007)

Gruezimal!! Dankeschoen fur ihre Hilfe und ihr Rat! Bittesehen!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Gruezimal!! Dankeschoen fur ihre Hilfe und ihr *Rat*! Bittesehen!!


chuhey hoge tum  himmat hai toh hindi/urdu/punjabi/english mein bolo


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 8, 2007)

German to hame bhi aati hain.

He is thanking you for your assistance and advice(He is trying to mention something else too,But I can't understand because my German just sucks)

See his location

St Gallen,Switzerland


----------



## faraaz (Nov 8, 2007)

Its not Hochdeutsch (high German) as spoken in Germany, but yeah...Count Dracula gave you the gist of it...to give you a word by word translation:

"Hello again! Beautiful thanks for your help and advice (RAT is advice in German...who knew? 8))...See you later!"

And the words are a bit different because that is Schweizerdeutsch or rather Sankt-Galler Deutsch to be more specific...its what they speak here in St. Gallen.

Aim aindi Gaurav anna? Neeku adi telsu leda?


----------



## iatb.gourav (Nov 8, 2007)

Hiii ...

I am posting a few pics which I took from my moto rizr z3 (2.0 mp camera)
 ..

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/1592/1710071055qk8.th.jpg


*img451.imageshack.us/img451/4553/1710071157dq6.th.jpg


*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3909/1710071310vt6.th.jpg


*img165.imageshack.us/img165/2114/1810071554cs6.th.jpg


*img118.imageshack.us/img118/1888/2010070633qq2.th.jpg


----------



## faraaz (Nov 9, 2007)

@iatb.gourav: Not bad...where were these taken?


----------



## iatb.gourav (Nov 9, 2007)

these are frm areas near kedarnath and badrinath ...

which one did u like the best??

My fav is the 4th one !!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

Shot with my K508i

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2419/1927131894_da82b686b5_m.jpg
Click here for full size
SP Road, Bangalore - Place for tech saavys!


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Aim aindi Gaurav anna? Neeku adi telsu leda?



hey u now telugu tooo kool
faraaz anna athanu ku aimi teliyadu 
votti ga acting chestu vuntadu


----------



## faraaz (Nov 9, 2007)

@azzu: Aiyo, manam Telugu chala baaga ledu...naaku koncham telsu...ippudu naaku koncham Kannada guda telsu. Anni bhashalu ante ippudu naaku aaru - aidu vastadi koncham koncham...


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ yela nerchu kunna vu faraaaz anna ??
swiss lo Indian languages coaching centre vundha ?


----------



## iMav (Nov 18, 2007)

Was in Goobi's Gao - Goa for the past 3 days .... some pix

They are all Full HD stills taken from the brilliant and mind blowing Sony DSC - T200

Im re-sizing them if u want full size images lemme know .... 

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/7607/dsc00205kq3.jpg

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/8994/dsc00298oo8.jpg

^^This is a cruise Boat

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/621/dsc00256up5.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/5184/dsc00236si0.jpg

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/7342/dsc00237na0.jpg

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/4503/dsc00210xo8.jpg

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/8640/dsc00208nq6.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Gorgeous pics


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 19, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2361/1914369580_e1477ae038.jpg

Pretty decent to be from a N-70 na ?

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2064/1724572073_29804041a1.jpg
(Taken from an E50  )
A street in Colaba


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 19, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ count... yeah SE rocks!
> 
> Shot from my GF's W700i (no editing)
> 
> ...



woooow really nice shots


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Thanks buddy


----------



## narangz (Nov 19, 2007)

@iMav- Very beautiful shots 

That cruise boat pic fooled me


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 21, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/2011285259_7e2a961de3.jpg?v=0
Who said Dracula is dead

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2012069486_b674937baf.jpg?v=0
Found this on d way to col...(N73)
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2249/2011088339_279742f3fb.jpg?v=0
SE W700
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1217/1344276295_ea58df41c7.jpg?v=0
me me and me!
7610
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2312/2011882456_689d3134ca.jpg?v=0
i guess its inorbit mall, mumbai
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2112/2012062874_6e659e511a.jpg?v=0
My disc man

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/2011285259_7e2a961de3.jpg?v=0
who said dracula is dead


----------



## danishlive (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi, this photo was shot using a SE K550i

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2230/2049584428_9f202f30ba_b.jpg


----------



## power_8383 (Nov 22, 2007)

All shotted with N73 ME

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/3211/image783wz1.th.jpg

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/158/image619cv2.th.jpg

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/9270/image692ud6.th.jpg

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/4581/image877be0.th.jpg

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/8297/image896sl9.th.jpg

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/1975/image948lv7.th.jpg

*img239.imageshack.us/img239/1290/image1245wd8.th.jpg

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/8479/image1282eq0.th.jpg

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/5936/image1333pg4.th.jpg

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/8210/image1387pa8.th.jpg

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/9140/image1382bd4.th.jpg

*img78.imageshack.us/img78/673/image1397xa6.th.jpg

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/4825/image1460zq3.th.jpg

*img239.imageshack.us/img239/6564/image1448fa3.th.jpg

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/7571/image1449rk1.th.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 27, 2007)

bhutanesedude said:
			
		

> My Cell Phone is Nokia N70.
> *An eye view of Bhutan's International Airport. Paro.
> *
> 
> ...




 yeh photo open karne ke liye mereku tere ghar pe aana padega


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> yeh photo open karne ke liye mereku tere ghar pe aana padega


wohi main bhi soch raha tha waise usne post delete kar di hai


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried the best to post it, but i could not so I deleted my post and rather I don't know how to post/insert picture in this forum, cuz I am not always with this forum, I got lots of things to be done other then this forum.....So you guys, y not you all teach me how can I post the picture......

And yeah, for you Gaurav indian and Rockstar11..you guys do not have to come to hy home to insert picture in this forum.....but you care to learn new things rather then making fun of someone who is trying to learn something new......


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

^^Chill mate 

See you have to upload your pics to imagehost like imageshack.us

After uploading it'll give you a link to post in the forum


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks dude


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

@bhutanesedude just chill yaar we were joking dont take us seriously.


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ ya never take gaurav_indian seriously


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> ^^ ya never take gaurav_indian seriously


matlab kabhi kabhar le liya karo


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Pictured by Nokia N70.
Bhutan's International Airport Building. Paro, Bhutan
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/9877/01112007229ct3.th.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ Good one.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Fine Gaurav...and Thanks to narangz.....


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

nice pic bhut


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

beautiful pic mate...

You are welcome 

@gaurav- yaar mujhe to kabhi serious lagte nahi


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks GigaCore and Gaurav....I have more but I can't upload it all....Cuz slow Internet connection & Narangz esp.....TC


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 27, 2007)

bhutanesedude said:
			
		

> I tried the best to post it, but i could not so I deleted my post and rather I don't know how to post/insert picture in this forum, cuz I am not always with this forum, I got lots of things to be done other then this forum.....So you guys, y not you all teach me how can I post the picture......
> 
> And yeah, for you Gaurav indian and Rockstar11..you guys do not have to come to hy home to insert picture in this forum.....but you care to learn new things rather then making fun of someone who is trying to learn something new......




@ bhutanesedude
Hello
how r u ?? bro 
hey i was just joking... Dil pe mat le yaar.. ok i am really really sorry  
life mein thoda sa hasna bhi chahiye na.. 
waise kai baar mere se bhi mistake ho  gayi hai is forums mein... 
aur mein bhi yaha pe kuch na kuch naya sikh raha hoon..... 

okay mein tumhari help karta hoon.. 
try imageshack.us

check this site
*blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=71613


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> @ bhutanesedude
> Hello
> how r u ?? bro
> hey i was just joking... Dil pe mat le yaar.. ok i am really really sorry
> ...



Thanks rockstar11...and its fine but I already have uploaded one pic.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 27, 2007)

bhutanesedude said:
			
		

> Pictured by Nokia N70.
> Bhutan's International Airport Building. Paro, Bhutan
> *img517.imageshack.us/img517/9877/01112007229ct3.th.jpg



hey nice pic 
congrats akhir tumne pic upload kar hi diya 
plzz upload some more pics.. 
bhutan ke aur bhi kuch nazare dikhao yaar


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. Hum Bhutan ka photo aur bi dikhayen ge lekin abi nahi, kaal....ek din meh ek photo.....



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> hey nice pic
> congrats akhir tumne pic upload kar hi diya
> plzz upload some more pics..
> bhutan ke aur bhi kuch nazare dikhao yaar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2007)

okay bahot ho gaya aap logo ka khel...  
ab meri baari hai pics post karne ki  


*img404.imageshack.us/img404/5854/5380944461b428b6ab1obj7.th.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/6862/sunsetig5.th.jpg

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/5287/sunset2ff6.th.jpg

Country: India (Gujarat)
Phone: Nokia N73 music edition 
scene mode :landscape 
Description : Sunset
no pic editing. 
comments plzzzzz


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Is this post restricted to mobile camera photos? 
Here is a full size Panaroma of Niagara Fall I took couple of months back using my Canon PowerShot A550. Size about 2.5Mb, Resolution: 5468px X 1782px

*s5.largeimagehost.com/TN/UQXctQe/tn_Nigra+fall.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ nice pic....


----------



## power_8383 (Nov 28, 2007)

No one commented on my pics. []


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ nice pics man..

cheer up


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Is this post restricted to mobile camera photos?
> Here is a full size Panaroma of Niagara Fall I took couple of months back using my Canon PowerShot A550. Size about 2.5Mb, Resolution: 5468px X 1782px
> 
> *s5.largeimagehost.com/TN/UQXctQe/tn_Nigra+fall.jpg



hey kool Panaroma shot 
but wrong thread dude 
i think this thread for only mobile camera pics.

post ur digicam pics in >> Post your Professional Photo shots here [***High Bandwidth warning***]

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73572


----------



## power_8383 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank You, Gigacore bhai.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

power_8383 said:
			
		

> All shotted with N73 ME
> 
> 
> *img160.imageshack.us/img160/4581/image877be0.th.jpg



Kahin Pe Nigahen Kahin Pe Nishana.  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif lol
waise  yeh Macro mode tha ?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
nice pic


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

@Rockstar - Your pics rocks man.Are you a pro?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ hey thanks man *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif nah.. i m not a pro.


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 4, 2007)

*i15.tinypic.com/73d4ape.png       *i17.tinypic.com/6o3k9zb.png     *i19.tinypic.com/71q98hc.png    *i2.tinypic.com/8fyzxxd.png

Camera Model: SE K750i
Location: Kannur, Kerala


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^kollaallo mone dinesha!


----------



## power_8383 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Kahin Pe Nigahen Kahin Pe Nishana.  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif lol
> waise  yeh Macro mode tha ?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> nice pic



*I didnt get what do u mean by that kahi pe nigahe...

And yes that image was of macro mode.*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

power_8383 said:
			
		

> *I didnt get what do u mean by that kahi pe nigahe...
> 
> And yes that image was of macro mode.*



lol yaar flower out of focus nahi lag raha ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice pics!
keep up the gud work


----------



## power_8383 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> lol yaar flower out of focus nahi lag raha ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif



Are bhai isiliye to liya na.
Pichhe ka background dekho na kitna mast dikh raha hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

power_8383 said:
			
		

> Are bhai isiliye to liya na.
> Pichhe ka background dekho na kitna mast dikh raha hai



tum bhi kamaal karte ho lol
log main object ko focus karte hai tum background ko focus karte ho *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
kher jo bhi ho pic nice hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## assasin (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres a pic shot with my N95 8GB

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/9283/10122007045sw8.th.jpg*imageshack.us


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2007)

Thumbnail use kijiyega aage se......


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2007)

I just bought a new Sony Cybershot W80 Digital Camera, nice one....check out my pics on my flickr page.

*www.flickr.com/photos/gxsaurav/

Some of the pics Which should be posted here 

This is how I fix a computer

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/8943/fixingcomputerwb9.jpg

My Pet doggie, Munmun. That shirt is not my idea

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2218/2110391594_e3f0d4da84_m.jpg


----------



## anurag_online (Dec 14, 2007)

*Some of my best shots...*

I am using Canon Powershot S5IS. The following are most popular shots on *Flickr*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2053855953_fda5b0ea36_s.jpg     *farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2053856143_0031cdd232_s.jpg     *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2049688530_163200d4e4_s.jpg    *farm3.static.flickr.com/2107/2089284890_aa614cbe3e_s.jpg   *farm3.static.flickr.com/2019/1985788041_5050a54f43_s.jpg    *farm3.static.flickr.com/2420/2053856275_e897d11197_s.jpg     *farm3.static.flickr.com/2187/2083396561_d6927e6589_s.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2007)

@ gx_saurav - *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif abey pc ki jaan lega kya ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif hehe kool pic *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/1551/beachlx2.th.jpg
Country: India (Gujarat)
Phone: Nokia N73 music edition
scene mode :landscape
Description : Sunset
no pic editing.


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 16, 2007)

Outside shot from my balcony. LOL, will post some interesting one later 
This one's on a morning, though.

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/7926/image000se7.th.jpg


----------



## als2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Posting For First Time

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/2197/82944959ef8.th.jpg

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/2928/31lz3.th.jpg

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/6661/32az4.th.jpg

Phone: Nokia N73 music edition
Mode : Macro
No Pic Editing


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 16, 2007)

@ 2kewl - hey nice pic. 5610xm hi hai na? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif 
natural color pic *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif 
post some more pics.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif

@ als2 - waah nice macro mode pics.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
whats ur n73me frimware version??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## als2 (Dec 16, 2007)

v 4.0727.2.2.1
04-07-2007
RM-133

I know its old one but new firmware had no major improvement so i didn't update

what urs


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 16, 2007)

@ als2

same version 
v 4.0727.2.2.1
04-07-2007
RM-133


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah rockstar11, It's 5610 XM. Will post more


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Dec 16, 2007)

Average quality pics from an average camera. But I still love my SE W880i.

If you're looking for serious photography, don't look here. That right I reserve only for my Nikon DSLR D-80, and not some crappy phone camera. Hehehe! 

1. My office desk

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/5919/dsc00024zl0.th.jpg


2. Patrouille Acrobatique de France (PAF) performing around the Doha Sheraton. Pic from my office thru tinted windows, hence the reflections.

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/7619/dsc00030ie8.th.jpg


3. More PAF thru my office.

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/589/dsc00028wr8.th.jpg


4. Funky building, from my office kitchen window.

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/7963/dsc00032yf6.th.jpg


5. Office parking lot.

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/4843/dsc00013va3.th.jpg


And on a completely different note, this is how you drive a Land Cruiser in Doha
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVAQ3depclo&feature=related

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome pictures guys 

and Lol @ gx


----------



## iamtheone (Dec 18, 2007)

gud one saurabh bro.....hey where is sting??man its been ages since i last saw one of his amazing pics....


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Dec 18, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> Posting For First Time
> 
> *img266.imageshack.us/img266/2197/82944959ef8.th.jpg
> 
> ...


 
wow superb pic
keep going dear


----------



## als2 (Dec 18, 2007)

choicefreedom2000 said:
			
		

> wow superb pic
> keep going dear



thanks will post more and night shots too


----------



## sting (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ferrari Store and F1 Car*

Ferrari F1 and Store
Phone N70ME
*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/431438/18122007232.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/431438/18122007234.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/431438/18122007235.jpg

*files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/431438/18122007237.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Ferrari Store and F1 Car*

wow cool pics sting


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 21, 2007)

Shot with My old W810i

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/38/w810dt2.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/3321/w810i2kf3.th.jpg

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/4361/w810i3zj1.th.jpg

Now With my K750i

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6066/k750wm2.th.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2650/k750i2bq2.th.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6828/k750i3rx4.th.jpg

Thats it for 2day.......


----------



## krazzy (Dec 24, 2007)

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/7935/dsc00481it3.th.jpg

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/43/dsc00482nx9.th.jpg

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/6949/dsc00488nj7.th.jpg

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/4017/dsc00503zc4.th.jpg

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/9935/dsc00530jf0.th.jpg

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/7492/dsc00514ds9.th.jpg
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6200/dsc00542xs9.th.jpg
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/2869/dsc00548ec3.th.jpg

Taken at the recently held Autocar Performance Show 2007 in Mumbai with my W710i. These are only some of the shots i took, and there's a lot more from where these came from.


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's a lovely twilight pic I captured with my 5610 XM

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/5565/image014ps2.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 25, 2007)

Great crazyfrog.
I love rides.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Great crazyfrog.
> I love rides.


 Thanks. Unfortunately i had to shoot the Hummer and the BMW's from a very close distance as there wasn't much space.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 31, 2007)

Shot in motion-Busy airport


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pictures guys 
@2kewl post some night images.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2008)

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/2006/rockstar11qr4.th.jpg
Phone: Nokia N73 music edition
scene mode : Landscape


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 11, 2008)

*flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/


a few of my pics...m still a noob at my k850..m learning hard..so will post sum good pics by the end of the month...

rite from the phone...no editing...


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> *flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/
> 
> 
> a few of my pics...m still a noob at my k850..m learning hard..so will post sum good pics by the end of the month...
> ...


urs 1024 resolution pics

even a noob phone can handle that with more clarity


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 11, 2008)

dude...i clicked them in full resolution...but in flikr..u r only allowed 100 mb a month..those pics i put up wud have taken more than 30 mb...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 11, 2008)

here is a nice one taken with my k750i ..

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/?saved=1

this one with n73 

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/?saved=1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ not working..u have an n82 to..show us sum pics na...lets c...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^ not working..u have an n82 to..show us sum pics na...lets c...



dude haven't clicked much with it .. for the sake though .. have some pav bhaji ..

*www.flickr.com/photos/22723793@N07/?saved=1


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Jan 12, 2008)

hii.... all pics here r taken frm my W810i.... *farm3.static.flickr.com/2038/2182658988_cc921119c7_b.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2080/2182654668_616c6fdcb6_b.jpg

Chk my flickr album here.... *www.flickr.com/photos/8630418@N07/page1/


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 13, 2008)

n82 

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2188308136/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

hw many profiles do u have?? 

the pav bhaji pic is  read gud..thts a lot of bhaji 

will post sum gud pics tom...


----------



## hellgate (Jan 13, 2008)

shot with my N95 8GB

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.b5a68b272b.jpg


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 13, 2008)

with N70
 *maxupload.com/img/DB492B8E.jpg
vipin bhuarya: *maxupload.com/img/FB2A8F83.jpg
vipin bhuarya: *maxupload.com/img/51EFC780.jpg
vipin bhuarya: *maxupload.com/img/AA0615A0.jpg

credit goes to vipin_lalla for such awesome photography


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

hellgate said:


> shot with my N95 8GB
> 
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.b5a68b272b.jpg



hey nice shot  hellgate


@ yogi7272 , amd64_man2005 , invisiblex1 ,sourishzzz1234,krazyfrog.,Third Eye
nice pics guys


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 14, 2008)

Shot with N73
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/3001/24122007008go9.th.jpg
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/3418/image011ug8.th.jpg


----------



## hellgate (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^   kewl setup man.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> hey nice shot
> 
> 
> @ yogi7272 , amd64_man2005 , invisiblex1 ,sourishzzz1234,krazyfrog.,Third Eye
> nice pics guys



thanks dude .. i specially like that photo of a bunglow taken by k750i ..


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 14, 2008)

*img293.imageshack.us/img293/1503/14012008024ws4.th.jpg
anyone interested in that string ?plz contact


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 14, 2008)

these r taken from my K300i VGA camera....woops! sry for interuption, carry on

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1593/arya9ng4.th.jpg

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/7896/arya12lc4.th.jpg

Enjoy~!


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 14, 2008)

n73 ..

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2192048902/

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2191282961/


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 14, 2008)

here are few with n82 

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2192306635/

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2193105258/

@amd64_man2005 -  tell me how u find these ..


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^  gr8 shots

N95 8GB:

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.95ebb92c41.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

@yogi- i appreciate gud pics when i see them...the building pic is awesum..but the library pic is very blurry..u havent used macro for the lib pic..have u??


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @yogi- i appreciate gud pics when i see them...the building pic is awesum..but the library pic is very blurry..u havent used macro for the lib pic..have u??




thanks for ur appreciation dude ,  library pic is auto without flash .. no micro ..infact both are auto settings ..by the way that building is a personal bunglow of someone .. love that bunglow ..


----------



## sysfilez (Jan 15, 2008)

chek out mine @ *www.flickr.com/photos/shamimahmed


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/2190037512_8c650c2b95_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2340/2189249481_9060c3c10f_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2078/2190038216_9b1360c76a_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2252/2193645901_69c16cf8e5_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2009/2194434506_89e5202bdc_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2269/2194435634_769ef8d51c_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2188/2193649487_2a03d2cae8_b.jpg


sum pics..more in my flickr website,,

hw r they?


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> here are few with n82
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2192306635/
> 
> ...



sexy at its best



amd64_man2005 said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/2190037512_8c650c2b95_b.jpg
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2340/2189249481_9060c3c10f_b.jpg
> 
> ...



rokin


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 18, 2008)

n82 

*www.flickr.com/photos/22717107@N03/2201217237/


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 20, 2008)

Some macro shots of  shampoo.All are shot with the N82.


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/20012008136.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/20012008137.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/20012008138.jpg


----------



## faraaz (Jan 20, 2008)

Photos from my class trip this weekend...N80 Camera...no modifications in photoshop or anything...enjoy!

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/1795/20012008369gt2.th.jpg

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/5467/20012008366hb9.th.jpg

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/3196/20012008373cg4.th.jpg

---------------------

Feel free to post comments...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 25, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @yogi- i appreciate gud pics when i see them...the building pic is awesum..but the library pic is very blurry..u havent used macro for the lib pic..have u??


 library picture is blurry .. r u joking ?  why one would use macro for a shot like that ? u sound very funny ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 25, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> library picture is blurry .. r u joking ?  why one would use macro for a shot like that ? u sound very funny ..



Dont go hyper due... i just thought since the books are quite blurry in that picture..newaz..if i m the only one here who finds tht pic blurry than m sorry frm y wrong observation...

here are some new pics taken "casually"...

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2219/2217964635_b1154d0aed_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2402/2217964941_70b3431252_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2283/2217965247_72387b3f3c_b.jpg

and the pics are there in my flickr webpage..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 25, 2008)

"casual"  macro shot from n82-the king 5 mp .. 

*www.flickr.com/photos/22723793@N07/2219160484/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 25, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/2193646591_75b215df14_b.jpg

Macro..the emperor of 5 mp..


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 26, 2008)

with 6500 slide
*img166.imageshack.us/img166/5262/image000zy7.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 27, 2008)

More shots with *N82*

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/7875/26012008372ji7.th.jpg
*img150.imageshack.us/img150/2121/27012008395xy7.th.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ wow nice painting .. 
kool pic 

@nish_higher
classic pic


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 27, 2008)

*www.esato.com/board/ui/jSj4egh8ExMLLkJwM9b2.jpg


Found this in estato forum. :


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

^ LOL
nice one


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Some of my best shots...*



anurag_online said:


> I am using Canon Powershot S5IS. The following are most popular shots on *Flickr*
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2053855953_fda5b0ea36_s.jpg     *farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2053856143_0031cdd232_s.jpg     *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2049688530_163200d4e4_s.jpg    *farm3.static.flickr.com/2107/2089284890_aa614cbe3e_s.jpg   *farm3.static.flickr.com/2019/1985788041_5050a54f43_s.jpg    *farm3.static.flickr.com/2420/2053856275_e897d11197_s.jpg     *farm3.static.flickr.com/2187/2083396561_d6927e6589_s.jpg



Nice snaps bro!!!


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 27, 2008)

n82 - king 5mp .. hee hee .

*www.flickr.com/photos/22723793@N07/2222639675/

*www.flickr.com/photos/22723793@N07/2223448258/


----------



## krazzy (Jan 28, 2008)

@Third Eye, ROFL very funny!

@yogi don't capture malls. Capture something more interesting like cars, bikes, buildings, girls, etc.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 28, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> @Third Eye, ROFL very funny!
> 
> @yogi don't capture malls. Capture something more interesting like cars, bikes, buildings, girls, etc.



dont worry dude .. i wont dissappoint u as far as girls are concerned ..hee hee ..

also that pict of mall has n82 .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2263/2228654220_e9b73b8f30_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2358/2228653868_5bd047c578_b.jpg


At a residential complex....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

@ yogi7272 and amd64_man2005
nice pics  but plzzz post thumbnail image...


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 29, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2263/2228654220_e9b73b8f30_b.jpg
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2358/2228653868_5bd047c578_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Very well....


----------



## girish.g (Feb 4, 2008)

taken from my k790I
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5442/dsc00032eg2.th.jpg


----------



## harikrishnat (Feb 6, 2008)

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/9718/dsc00948wc1.th.jpg

captured with k790i


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2008)

@girish.g
Chalti Ka Naam Gaadi *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif

@harikrishnat hey nice pic. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif  but why 960x1280 ???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pics captured with my 5 MegaPixel beast : N95-8Gigs  

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5743/09122007023wr7.th.jpg

A foggy day at my college!! 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/89/14012008158uo3.th.jpg

A late sun rise, from behind the tree! 
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/6457/14012008159ud1.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 7, 2008)

Random shots by *W810i*


*img87.imageshack.us/img87/7837/dsc00833wj7.th.jpg
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/8984/dsc00837ru5.th.jpg
*img352.imageshack.us/img352/6605/dsc00838md7.th.jpg
*img352.imageshack.us/img352/7830/dsc00836tc2.th.jpg
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/3073/dsc00841lb3.th.jpg

By *N82


**img230.imageshack.us/img230/4469/07062008751dr8.th.jpg
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/1662/07062008759nl2.th.jpg


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 8, 2008)

nice pics, sam_1710


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 8, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2315/2249650985_b4dfa5abc5.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2054/2249651293_047852fb50.jpg
 I like my phone


----------



## sting (Feb 9, 2008)

This time no Phone Cam.. its a Kodak Digital Cam
My new i-mate JAQ ( got this for 500AED=( 500x10.5INR) ( no use for me bcoz i already own a ipaq )
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/4350/image04va8.jpg

*img158.imageshack.us/img158/3672/imate01ix0.jpg

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/8118/imate03so5.jpg

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/6154/imate02jv9.jpg
Cam Phone ( N82 )
New Sony’s Ex Monitor Headphones [MDR-EX32LP/B] (Hell lots of bass now )and  Nokia cool HS-40 ( mono )
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/3208/hephonejo3.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2008)

@sam_1710 wow nice pic  
@Third Eye kool n82 pic 
@sting thumbnail images.. please.....


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 13, 2008)

good pics


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pics of Flowes from my house...

with my new Cybershot W90 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/78.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^post thumbnails


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 15, 2008)

n82 .. outdoor shots ..

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/6248/yogi515uh9.th.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yogi515uh9.jpg

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/1664/yogi462ye8.th.jpg

*img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yogi462ye8.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Feb 17, 2008)

photos taken in a STD booth from my k790i
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/8336/dsc00183ao0.th.jpg     
 *img444.imageshack.us/img444/1019/dsc00182qr9.th.jpg





NH8 highway photos taken from my k790i
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8103/dsc00173vg8.th.jpg     

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/2933/dsc00172cc8.th.jpg


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 17, 2008)

Attached pic was taken thru my laptop Acer 4520. The image size and quality is reduced for uploading to this forum. 

Pritam


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 17, 2008)

n82 ..nightshots ..xenon flash rocks ..


this one in complete darkness

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/36/yogi525ju8.th.jpg

this one with low lighting 

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/6592/yogi522ob2.th.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 18, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif 
Hey guys also post your pictures taken by your WEBCAM here.
And dont forget to mention the WEBCAM model.

@pritamonline
hey please post full size and high quality pic.


----------



## als2 (Feb 19, 2008)

@yogi7272 

cool night shots


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ thanks..
pretty nice night photos for a camera phone ..

this xenon flash of n82 rocks ..simply awesome for night photography.. always missed it in my k750i as well as n73me..although k790i had it ..it was not that powerful enough as n82 one..


----------



## faraaz (Feb 19, 2008)

n82 is my next phone! Or...I can wait till the next model in the series comes up...hmm, I dunno..


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 19, 2008)

faraaz said:


> n82 is my next phone! Or...I can wait till the next model in the series comes up...hmm, I dunno..



always get one with xenon flash ..


----------



## faraaz (Feb 19, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2279731978_41aefbfdc4.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2279719866_8b83cd084b.jpg

Both images= *www.flickr.com/photos/22265839@N07/


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 28, 2008)

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/8642/image3516ze2.th.jpg

*Macro Mode without Flash by my N73 ME. *


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 29, 2008)

n82 night shot 

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/7500/yogi549xw3.th.jpg

[img=*img246.imageshack.us/img246/7500/yogi549xw3.th.jpg]


----------



## djmykey (Feb 29, 2008)

Nokia 5610.
From the terrace of my office. Everything normal. 

*img220.imagevenue.com/loc135/th_51853_sunset_pg7_122_135lo.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Feb 29, 2008)

djmykey said:


> Everything normal.


On the terrace


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 29, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> On the terrace



^I think he meant cam settings at auto.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 29, 2008)

Head Banger said:


> ^I think he meant cam settings at auto.


I know. Just kidding!


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 29, 2008)

A casual shot of N81 by my N82.
*www.flickr.com/photos/23345328@N06/2299192067/


----------



## djmykey (Feb 29, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> On the terrace



Yep cam settings at normal. And me on top of my office's terrace.


----------



## harikrishnat (Feb 29, 2008)

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8682/dsc00584sx7.th.jpg

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/1249/dsc00586ns9.th.jpg
captured by k790i


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ hey nice capture  but why low-resolution pics?


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2008)

A View from my Office:
*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Ro1IWLhKwKI/AAAAAAAAA8M/GVnZrKdpjMM/s400/DSC00177.JPG

*bp0.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Ro1IU7hKwHI/AAAAAAAAA70/37kXAAhezto/s400/DSC00125.JPG


A View from my office Lift:
*bp3.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Ro1LsrhKwLI/AAAAAAAAA8U/zIrTp-20yk8/s400/DSC00181.JPG*bp0.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Ro1Ls7hKwNI/AAAAAAAAA8k/DUWpby2_r_I/s400/DSC00184.JPG*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/Ro1LtLhKwOI/AAAAAAAAA8s/kbY_kHnhc3s/s400/DSC00204.JPG


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

All Saint Garison Church, Lucknow. Taken by my K750i with Zoom

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/2312245088_e1480ac661_o.jpg


----------



## sting (Mar 6, 2008)

Maserati Quattroporte
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/5725/masvz6.jpg

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/7428/massswa4.jpg

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/9052/massav6.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Mar 7, 2008)

nice pics sting


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are some pics taken with my SE W810i....

 *img179.imagevenue.com/loc45/th_84846_DSC07947_123_45lo.JPG

 *img237.imagevenue.com/loc443/th_85429_DSC07990_123_443lo.JPG
this one is my fav(down),,,The W810 gives nice depth of field effect
 *img142.imagevenue.com/loc1018/th_85681_DSC08018_123_1018lo.JPG

 *img216.imagevenue.com/loc51/th_86469_DSC08033_123_51lo.JPG


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 23, 2008)

*aycu33.webshots.com/image/50032/2003782056385244412_th.jpg


*aycu32.webshots.com/image/46391/2003745770165063698_th.jpg


*aycu04.webshots.com/image/49683/2003774111812810163_th.jpg


Taken with N73 ME at Auto settings.


----------



## chicha (Mar 24, 2008)

can you see what the white actvia guy has for his sticker??
its a w200 VGA cam with maximum res.

*img386.imageshack.us/img386/3294/dsc00034pw9.th.jpg

my friend's and soon will be mine 
*img386.imageshack.us/img386/2884/dsc00035qy1.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like some CD with a swastik???
What is that btw?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's one from me ... with a N73 ME ..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13998_epezj/21032008072.jpg


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 25, 2008)

@ deathvirus_me

Nice Pic 

At what setting did u take that image ?


----------



## chicha (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Looks like some CD with a swastik???
> What is that btw?



it is a sticker. but when i first saw it i thought it was the infamous nazi symbol.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, it looks like Nazi Symbol.


----------



## amitshahc (Mar 28, 2008)

hi photo lovers
i found amazing add on for firefox to view-picture-gallery-as-3d-wall
~snipped~
enjoy...


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Ok, that's it.. Bye!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 29, 2008)

power_8383 said:


> @ deathvirus_me
> 
> Nice Pic
> 
> At what setting did u take that image ?



 .. Don't laugh at this   .. scene - night , flash - off , self timer - off , sequence - off , Exp. compensation - -0.5 , white balance - sunny *www.orkut.com/img/i_funny.gif , color tone - black and white , ISO - low ...


----------



## utsav (Mar 29, 2008)

*i25.tinypic.com/xaqz4.jpg
took by my friend using my N73 ME  when i was driving


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2008)

^^^

oh.. you can drive using N73ME ?? technology is great man  I guess the latest firmware update did the trick 

hehe he changed 

_



deathvirus_me said:


> .. Don't laugh at this   .. scene - night , flash - off , self timer - off , sequence - off , Exp. compensation - -0.5 , white balance - sunny *www.orkut.com/img/i_funny.gif , color tone - black and white , ISO - low ...


lol from your settings I think you actually captured the sun 



_


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 29, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> .. Don't laugh at this   .. scene - night , flash - off , self timer - off , sequence - off , Exp. compensation - -0.5 , white balance - sunny *www.orkut.com/img/i_funny.gif , color tone - black and white , ISO - low ...




*  
Impossible yaar.

Plz tell me the truth.*


----------



## utsav (Mar 29, 2008)

^^it was just a small typo. that sentence had both the meanings so it depends on the reader what he understands


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2008)

utsav said:


> ^^it was just a small typo. that sentence had both the meanings so it depends on the reader what he understands


punctuation FTW 

original: took by my friend when i was driving using my N73 ME

should have been: took by my friend, when i was driving, using my N73 ME (or) took by my friend, using my N73 ME, when i was driving


now you have corrected  sorry man I'm becoming very picky 


_


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 29, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> lol from your settings I think you actually captured the sun





power_8383 said:


> Impossible yaar.
> 
> Plz tell me the truth.



 ... crazy settings , but did the job  ..


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm still amazed yaar.

Wait I'll chk that too.


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 2, 2008)

By *N82*,don't know the settings.


*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4586/010420081564ol7.th.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Apr 3, 2008)

My favourite bike. Taken with my W710i (wb at sunny).

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/9315/dsc01007jb0.th.jpg

Another one (Default settings).

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7715/dsc00870xz0.th.jpg


----------



## utsav (Apr 4, 2008)

poilcemen crossing the level crossing hurriedly when the train was very near        
*i26.tinypic.com/2mmg605.jpg

took it by my N73 ME today


----------



## pp2910 (Apr 6, 2008)

following pic was taken by mobile (dont remember if it was w810 or k790) while travelling from train between Londa and Belgaum


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2008)

Me outside Saint Garison church, Lucknow. Ex Gf took the pic, as we met after loooooooong time. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3142/2396484774_3b1376c245.jpg


----------



## utsav (Apr 8, 2008)

^^ Focl


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Me outside Saint Garison church, Lucknow. Ex Gf took the pic, as we met after loooooooong time.
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3142/2396484774_3b1376c245.jpg



That's cool!


----------



## Bigtech (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine is K790i
*lh3.google.com/ankurankan/R_yd2PvufEI/AAAAAAAAAE0/vlA9e_7u6WU/DSC01124.JPG?imgmax=512
*lh4.google.com/ankurankan/R_yd-fvufFI/AAAAAAAAAE8/_kn--7tjzNI/DSC01151.JPG?imgmax=512
*lh6.google.com/ankurankan/R_yeb_vufGI/AAAAAAAAAFE/1_nzPP-7YWI/DSC01153.JPG?imgmax=512
*lh3.google.com/ankurankan/R_yfSPvufII/AAAAAAAAAFU/V5n7_y8aR-E/DSC01168.JPG?imgmax=144


----------



## djmykey (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok if y'all can, then beat this pic. I had to stop collect my jaw from the floor.
Take out my cam "click", eyed the watchman coming in my direction. 
Started my bike zoomed the heck outta there. 

*img234.imagevenue.com/loc426/th_96884_Image039_122_426lo.jpg

Yeah baby this is what I'm talking about. Sheer royalness!!!

Taken by my Nokia 5610 default settings.


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 24, 2008)

From My Blog Post,
*New Hyderabad Airport at Samshabad*


The Morning at day break.

*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAucwfxQaNI/AAAAAAAABHA/2oYju5WnIYo/s400/14042008155.jpg

Damn its a 90km round trip for me every time.

*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAucwPxQaMI/AAAAAAAABG4/QlZ_XFyz73A/s400/14042008154.jpg

Now this is at night.

*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAuc8PxQaOI/AAAAAAAABHI/Jtv2YPJfz68/s400/04042008016.jpg

Pics taken on the N82

*My Office Building - Cyber Towers*

These are at Cyber Towers, Hitec City, Madhapur, Hyderabad 


*bp2.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAuWNfxQaDI/AAAAAAAABFw/Xml8cnJI-Eg/s400/09042008038.jpg

*bp3.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAuWNvxQaEI/AAAAAAAABF4/bum1lYwyeg0/s400/09042008039.jpg
*bp3.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAuWNvxQaFI/AAAAAAAABGA/I43Yai_pGe0/s400/11042008041.jpg
*bp1.blogger.com/_b_nHz7732To/SAuWOPxQaHI/AAAAAAAABGQ/-H2Wn2_r9dE/s400/11042008043.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Apr 24, 2008)

Guys please post thumbnails. Have some mercy on us slow net users! ImageShack is your friend.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

^ +1 
bandwidth ka bhi kuch khayal rakha karo... 
please post thumbnails..


----------



## Sreeejith (Apr 24, 2008)

Taken with N82 

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/5390/24042008170kv7.th.jpg

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/6874/22042008080xr7.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 27, 2008)

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/1d5849e6a0.jpg

This is my favourite hangout - Shivaji Park,Mumbai.I visit there everyday to relieve myself from stress & to jog. This was captured from my Nokia 5700 Xpress Music in morning at around 10 PM.   The dust in the air made for some superb effects.
Even though the camera of 5700 is average, the result turned out to be superb.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/798b4058aa.jpg

Here is a bike having a exhaust with sticker of  NFS Most Wanted. Looks cool naa?
Snapped it with my Nokia 3230.

I have loads of intresting pics taken from these  mobiles. I believe that good photographs do not need you to have a good camera, just use your creativity to get impressive results.


----------



## sting (Apr 28, 2008)

@Cool G5, The first one was just great

MacBook Air ( Phone K800i )
*img373.imageshack.us/img373/4236/macairbd6.jpg

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/2496/macair1tr2.jpg

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/924/macair2gd0.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (May 4, 2008)

cm 690 interior ..

*img390.imageshack.us/img390/8176/yogi753ia0.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2008)

@sting - The macbook air looks cool.
In the first pic,is it the HP iPaq 512 Voice messenger??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

Visit my flickr page:

*www.flickr.com/photos/abhi24/

All photos are unedited and were taken using my SE W700i (cam driver v2.4).


----------



## sting (May 12, 2008)

@Cool G5 : yeah that one is mine.. 

Here comes my iPhone 16GB

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/download/7718/iphone4.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/download/7717/iphone3.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/download/7716/iphone2.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/download/7714/iphone.jpg


----------



## krazzy (May 13, 2008)

^^ I believe it's about time you removed the screen protector.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 14, 2008)

*Would you believe this?*

It will be little hard to believe,this post of mine,see for yourself
To end the suspense,these pics are of the International Airport of Delhi,IGI 

My blog post on this topic


EDIT: I posted the images but seems like they were very big and will be wasting a lotta bandwidth of many people as there were like 7 images. 

So mods,delete this post if you want coz im having exams right now and i cant resize the pics for now.


----------



## vilas_patil (May 16, 2008)

Pictures captured through Nokia N82 (Black)

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/4233/16052008028pl5.th.jpg
Gold's GYM 4th floor , Raghuleela Mall, Navi Mumbai Vashi Statiion :: 

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/8894/15052008027tl9.th.jpg
Navi Mumbai Vashi Statiion :: 

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/9039/16052008039or3.th.jpg
Navi Mumbai Vashi Statiion ::

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
View from my office (11th floor)
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/747/16052008041nh1.th.jpg

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/7338/16052008042gt7.th.jpg

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/8231/16052008044zy5.th.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8454/16052008043ri3.th.jpg
*Ignore the dirty glass wall in front of camera...*


----------



## yogi7272 (May 18, 2008)

@vilas_patil -- the photo of vashi station from top is just fantastic ..  nice view u have got there ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2008)

*flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/

eden pics...


----------



## sharath_ar89 (May 19, 2008)

check the number plate

sry abt tat 
plz tell me how u guys add the photos i copied n pasted it did not work


----------



## sam_1710 (May 19, 2008)

^^^ go here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode 

Eg. [noparse]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/statusicon/forum_new.gif[/noparse]


----------



## yogi7272 (May 19, 2008)

@amd64_man2005 -  very good picts ..  hmm..k850i .. lets see if i can get my hands on it ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 20, 2008)

lol..thnx mate..


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

no expert in cam shoots  ,even cant focus properly..still some pics at night 
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/8043/dsc00005ro0.jpg
-got *SE W810i* 

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3586/dsc00004jg1.jpg


----------



## heartripple (May 20, 2008)

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/4075/17052008010gk9.jpg

that photo was taken by my n 82 in comlete dark surrounding even i can't see my hand from 2 feet away from eye


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> *img214.imageshack.us/img214/4075/17052008010gk9.jpg
> 
> that photo was taken by my n 82 in comlete dark surrounding even i can't see my hand from 2 feet away from eye




nice..u mean dat the brightness is due 2 the camera flash....


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2008)

^^ Yes.. The N82 flash ROCKS!


----------



## sharath_ar89 (May 20, 2008)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## subratabera (May 20, 2008)

K550i
--------
*lh4.ggpht.com/subratabera1/R-vxYSvLQ7I/AAAAAAAAAEg/n3aYv27Dvp0/s288/dsc00108.jpg *lh6.ggpht.com/subratabera1/R-vywyvLQ9I/AAAAAAAAAEw/kenPFddpHHs/s288/dsc00128.jpg *lh4.ggpht.com/subratabera1/R-vyxSvLRAI/AAAAAAAAAFI/ORbRA3gEJx4/s288/dsc00163.jpg
*lh5.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SDMCLGttBpI/AAAAAAAAAKI/-UPb-sqFTvE/s288/DSC00278.JPG *lh6.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SDMCLWttBqI/AAAAAAAAAKQ/DLxZ97dBwro/s288/DSC00279.JPG *lh3.ggpht.com/subratabera1/R-vxYCvLQ6I/AAAAAAAAAEY/N6Ew8phn3hk/s288/dsc00105.jpg

My Album


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

camera : *w810i*


 MY rubber _krishi_  farmers too can be forumites 8)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2064/2509529886_327fa0ab08_o.jpg

MY house in rubber plantation.  from front it is too small!do you know,it is a 2 storied building??

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2072/2509529894_cfde3712f2_o.jpg


----------



## heartripple (May 21, 2008)

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/9194/20052008132ex0.jpg


agriculture campus in navsari

that photo was taken at last evening t 7:40 pm

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/2730/18052008016cu6.jpg


that is the flower of my kitchen garden


----------



## prashant9918 (May 21, 2008)

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/7798/20052008128od9.jpg

nice shot of  bike bro


----------



## heartripple (May 21, 2008)

nice shot bro  i like that no.


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

Link

My n73 ME

thanks
krates


Edited Batty : Wtf 4 Mb pic  ???


----------



## Third Eye (May 24, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/010420081559.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/010420081565.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/010420081570.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/010420081557.jpg
Free Image Host


----------



## girish.g (May 24, 2008)

pics from my k790i
*rapidshare.com/files/117279903/DSC00053.JPG.html
*rapidshare.com/files/117280427/DSC00073.JPG.html
from my previous phone k750i
*rapidshare.com/files/117280593/DSC00030.JPG.html


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> *img223.imageshack.us/img223/9194/20052008132ex0.jpg
> *img375.imageshack.us/img375/2730/18052008016cu6.jpg
> that is the flower of my kitchen garden



Nice pic bro... Btw....did u used zoom or any special settings...4 this pic coz
the flower in the pic is nicely focussed.. & the background (i mean the land) is blurred 
which makes the pic cool


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

^^^^thats called macro...


----------



## krazzy (May 26, 2008)

Taken with my 5700. Straight from the phone, no editing.

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/7834/image060cj7.th.jpg

*img378.imageshack.us/img378/5156/image171du8.th.jpg

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/4507/image178pi1.th.jpg

----------------------------------------------------

This one taken from my Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W120 (resized to 2 mp).

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/454/dsc00425yy0.th.jpg


----------



## heartripple (May 26, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Nice pic bro... Btw....did u used zoom or any special settings...4 this pic coz
> the flower in the pic is nicely focussed.. & the background (i mean the land) is blurred
> which makes the pic cool


 


no zoom.it was  at default settings of camera


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/792/dsc00755nf2.th.jpg

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/546/dsc00757br8.th.jpg

k850

lol..sorry for these stupid pics..i dont have too many flower pots at home...


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

*w810i*

took some snaps before I left w810i back to the owner.
*img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1950/1950483-holder-0365f310a53d635c5933477a0e0aa0f3.jpg
^strange? 
*img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1950/1950496-holder-5ba5885507e23ed3090fb9e1bdc2bb44.jpg
*img5.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1950/1950505-holder-c3ce49b60cf21fcafa302d5149bc0cd2.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 1, 2008)

You guys pics are fantastic. Here's what I could pull off from my new Nokia 3110 Classic. It works well only in places where there is good lighting, else it really sucks! This is my friend's pooch, Snooper 
*i30.tinypic.com/2ci7ehe.jpg


----------



## krates (Jun 1, 2008)

THE BEST PIC TAKEN THROUGH *W810I* after i got it repaired

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.4df0b91387.jpg

now lemme show some n73 magic

what is macro  and how to enable it

Thanks
krates


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 1, 2008)

taken at Chennai Chepauk Stadium 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3243/2523547082_5ae312ddb0.jpg?v=0


----------



## krazzy (Jun 1, 2008)

krates said:


> what is macro  and how to enable it



Macro mode is a special setting in cameras, mostly ones with auto-focus, which 'tells' the focussing mechanism to give more priority to objects which are closer to the lens. This is the ideal setting to take close up pics of, for example, flowers, etc. Close-ups taken with macro mode are sharper and have better detail. This setting need not necessarily be there in all cameras. If your camera has auto focus, then it'll automatically focus on the subject, regardless of it's distance from the lens.


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

thnx krazzy with a 'k'

i have n73 me i searched the net and founded out that it has got macro but how can i enable it is it enabled by default


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

arre yaar..just open the cam and go to the camera options..you will find it under the focus option..ithere are three...auto,macro and infinite..


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> arre yaar..just open the cam and go to the camera options..you will find it under the focus option..ithere are three...auto,macro and infinite..



focus ka hi option nahi hai but it has got macro

yahan se confirmed hai 

*www.mobile88.com/mobilegallery/pho...ia_n73&prodid=20000&cat=1&path=40,1&pg=review


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 2, 2008)

krates said:


> thnx krazzy with a 'k'
> 
> i have n73 me i searched the net and founded out that it has got macro but how can i enable it is it enabled by default



Open the shutter and *select A*(in bold) and from there select close up mode(macro).


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ No it is not there

it has got

Auto
User defined
Close-up mode
Portrait
Landscape
Sports
Night
Night Portrait


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 2, 2008)

krates said:


> ^^ No it is not there
> 
> it has got
> 
> ...



*Close up mode is macro mode.*


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

thanx


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

some photos from  my brand new K810i  ofcourse,with default settings 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/2543002164_3e464e38ab_b.jpg

Sorry for the large shot though


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Where's the original photo.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

^it is!panorama shot  (by a photography n00b) 
you can see my boring shoots here:
*www.flickr.com/photos/prakashjk/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesum piccys man..great job done..happy now??


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> some photos from  my brand new K810i  ofcourse,with default settings
> 
> Sorry for the large shot though



which bike is that ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2008)

krates said:


> which bike is that ?



Hero Honda Passion


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

2 brilliant pics taken through N73

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/5917/02062008248cz5.jpg

*img164.imageshack.us/img164/8246/02062008249wl9.jpg

i have resized the image to 800*600


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

krates said:


> which bike is that ?


Oh!that is my good old  Suzuki Fiero 2002 model  I dumped yamaha rx100 for this!

*img2.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1459/1459562-holder-20a255d7000b838f92c60b39a99669cd.jpg
a closeup
*img9.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1459/1459629-holder-7221cc0d13543cdd63818d824351f3d4.jpg
inside house.my uncle only


----------



## sting (Jun 4, 2008)

BMW  X6
Phone : iphone
Location : Someware in Abu Dhabi ( UAE )

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8630/photo%283%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8631/photo%282%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8632/photo%284%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8633/photo%285%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8634/photo%286%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8635/photo.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> Awesum piccys man..great job done..happy now??


Oh sure!I am satisfied  .

@sting:good pics.where you a car dealer


----------



## sting (Jun 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Oh sure!I am satisfied  .
> 
> @sting:good pics.where you a car dealer



hey cheriya oru publicity , payyanmaroke X6 kanattee


----------



## girish.g (Jun 4, 2008)

omg malayalees taking over the forum


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 6, 2008)

Have to admit over and over again .. N73 has one good cam. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17799_tuiso/31052008013.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17800_xoat9/31052008014.jpg

Everything was at auto , and lighting was pretty poor


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 6, 2008)

@krates - very nice pictures ..


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 18, 2008)

Scary spider

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/1876/180620082265bb1.th.jpg


----------



## hellgate (Jun 18, 2008)

Shot with N82 @ night with flash on and full Auto (no night mode):

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.aa615b9219.jpg


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 19, 2008)

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/2143/mad229fi0.th.jpg


Pic taken by N73 with standard settings


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Sony Ericsson K810i cam pics*

yesterday went to attend a marriage on Munnar route a town called *Adimali* 

see the beauty of the NH49 highway :-
Valara waterfalls (roadside part) 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3092/2597975563_2a34f3f22d.jpg?v=0
here is my photosteram :-
*flickr.com/photos/prakashjk/
*flickr.com/photos/prakashjk/2597976227/sizes/m/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/2615768624_35a4e73b01_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/2614939679_688aacfd50_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2614938903_b90c3decef_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/2614938033_59f44781e7_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/2615765496_d2635b3300_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3092/2615764664_7878d817a5_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2614935561_2dfc5c3cd4_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3062/2614934707_7c69d95a06_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/2614933979_dd3029939f_b.jpg


all pics were taken from a moving car and through a closed window.Was raining most of the time.

K850i


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Nokia N73 Music Edition :-*

I took few snaps with my 5 day old Nokia N73 ME  

For Full size view and more ,head to :
*flickr.com/photos/prakashjk/

My new N73 ME box 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/2614999719_6b17da06c9.jpg?v=0

N73 manufacturing date ? 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3244/2614999007_b9f7e2c7f5.jpg?v=0

Mosanda?
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3068/2615827828_6cbac54c69.jpg?v=0

"budding" coconut (naturally!)
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3034/2615829720_b768c4ec5c.jpg


"Honeybee" 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2615828896_2a1d4b3c42.jpg

All took with N73 ME!


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

N73 has got that wow effect 

that is why i like N73 cam over the k810i in the daylight


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

wow effect?what wow effect? In fact the k800 pics are much better.i guess praka will agree with me.they are his own shots.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

K810i pics are sure better.also at low light area ,N73 will not be that good *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/whistle.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Macro Mania​*

Having an intense passion for photography, I am always clicking pictures. According to some people, the pics I take are weird & they don’t hesitate to call me a mad, but then it’s their opinion. I always respect the opinion of my audience & take their criticism in improving my work. Since, my vacations were nearing it’s end, I decided to go outside & explore various place than sitting on the computer & doing nothing.

For the last 2 weeks, I have been outside my room & away from my beloved computer taking snaps of this beautiful world. I did not have a Digital camera & so had to rely on my best friend’s N73 ME, which has a superb 3.2 MP Carl Zeiss camera. I am grateful to Kaustubh Parker as he lended his most dearest thing(Even dearer than his girlfriend) “N73 ME” to satisfy the photofreak in me. Other than the miscalls of his GF, which interrupted me while I was taking the pics, there was no other thing to disturb.  We were off to our regular Hangouts like Shivaji Park, Restaurants, Building Terrace etc. The weather here in Mumbai was conducive for photography. The nature was at it best – Dark clouds, Green grass, Torrential rains & much more.

Here are some Macro’s shots of the same.

*Nokia 5700 Xpress Music - My Mini PC*

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/5815/24062008189uo2.th.jpg

*Titan Fastrack - My Wrist Watch*

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/1056/29062008350jb5.th.jpg

*Rain Water at Shivaji Park*

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4355/29062008394ph1.th.jpg

*Green Grass at Shivaji Park*

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4108/grassmacrospgo1.th.jpg

*Ground Cracks at Shivaji Park*

*img352.imageshack.us/img352/8083/cracksmacrospcd3.th.jpg

*Sandwich*

*img77.imageshack.us/img77/2888/21062008134sm5.th.jpg

*Drop of Water*

*img352.imageshack.us/img352/3839/dropofwatermacroub6.th.jpg


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

I liked Ground Cracks at Shivaji Park & Rain Water at Shivaji Park pictures..And of course your mobile!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2008)

New said:


> I liked Ground Cracks at Shivaji Park & Rain Water at Shivaji Park pictures..And of course your mobile!



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 4, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/040720082383.jpg
Free Image Host


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 4, 2008)

@cool G5- very good picts there buddy .. especially that rain water & green grass one ...

@praka -  fantastic picts ..the first two ones .. n73 rocks in daylight situations ..


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/2615768624_35a4e73b01_b.jpg


awesome art


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanx mate.My k850 rox.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks yogi7272


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 5, 2008)

*img354.imageshack.us/img354/2877/11qs7.th.jpg

a casual shot by n82


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3113/2628084492_3fb12db5e8_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3020/2627265889_0439d78b72_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/2627269109_28255d2b31_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/2628080600_34cdf184ea_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/2628076516_c5ffe8ba9b_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/2628075278_be40a98a6c_b.jpg


havent seen the sun for more than a week now.The flowers maybe a bit blurry coz of the tremendous wind blowing by.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Nokia N73ME :-*

Trip to Kottayam from Muvattupuzha(60kms) through hilly and beautiful MC Road (Kerala). 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/2646093572_aa5e0944ca.jpg?v=0
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2645265511_1d43ed7080.jpg?v=0
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2646091662_f6fcd5fce6.jpg?v=0
to Muvattupuzha town from Kottayam

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3275/2646095208_29ca5278f3.jpg?v=0
^do you have Jive fruit drinks(indo-european collaboration) available in your town/city? 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/2645264623_e3e985d771.jpg?v=0
Piate infront of St.Joseph's Syrian Catholic Church Meenkunnam ,near Muvattupuzha.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3070/2646094754_c874ff345a.jpg?v=0
roadside Pineapple sellers.

For more pics : *flickr.com/photos/prakashjk/

all pics took with Nokia N73Music Edition


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

Even though I dont have a cam phone , still I love visiting this thread. Nice pics everyone. 

Parka, finally some post from you that i liked  . Seriously nice pics by you and dreamcatcher.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 7, 2008)

n82 --micro mode action 

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/6976/yogi416fo7.th.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2652856100_6cb170670b_b.jpg

chand utha, badal mein .

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/2652027777_65d32f95d6_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2292/2652025109_8776c3708b_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/2652022357_ff1c4cb232_b.jpg

See mama, i shot an aeroplane. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2652849154_94301acb39_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3213/2652848298_399523df86_b.jpg

My hands are red

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3206/2652841506_9742b50fc3_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3069/2652012011_6e3e51fbfb_b.jpg

I just love the way my K850 handles the details.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2008)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/254/dsc00015om4.th.jpg

I mixed up about my 4K in my mom's money and also got K790i for her just yesterday......I'll be soon posting some more pics here....


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

K790i and W890i got same cam module

see the image posted by gagan

scroll down and see it is written

Shot with: K790i

or he is blind he taken a shot with K790I and saying it is w890i


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^LOL krates.. he misplaced the W890 pic with the k790. Same cam module means same EXIF?? ROFLMAO


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2008)

Well Krates dude, it happened by mistake...It was shot with K790....

I was posting 2 pictures, One from W890 & the other from K790 but by mistake I forgot to post the one from W890.

 *img120.imageshack.us/img120/7782/dsc00156dy3.th.jpg = W890i
=============================
Now comes the 3.2mp king........The K790i...... xD

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/7934/dsc00081em5.th.jpg Hows this??...

*img378.imageshack.us/img378/1530/dsc00083fl8.th.jpg A macro. This photo has been taken from the balcony by keeping the banana on the wall.

*img378.imageshack.us/img378/8008/dsc00091yt1.th.jpg The focused object is actually the pole....

*img378.imageshack.us/img378/6612/dsc00093xj3.th.jpg Crispy.....

*img378.imageshack.us/img378/6707/dsc00094jf5.th.jpg Another Crispy photo....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

*N73me :-*

Some Evening(6.30PM) shots using my N73ME 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3172/2677983390_38b4d70662_b.jpg*farm4.static.flickr.com/3144/2677167339_dbb5801302_b.jpg*farm4.static.flickr.com/3057/2677167721_1491f4c024_b.jpg

daytime shot :
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3106/2677166697_283082780f_b.jpg

more pics:
*flickr.com/photos/prakashjk


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

Guys, thumbnail....thumbnails....

This I took few days back. Windows XP is so famous that even BRT in Delhi is using it.

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/9720/brtrunningwindowsxpuv9.jpg


----------



## krates (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ lol 

show that to praka and all fanboyz


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2008)

Another one, Macboys are gonna hate this 

There is a shop named "kitchen affairz" near my home from where I buy all my Kitchen related stuff. They have 2 iMac running for "looks" & to look elite & on that they are running the OS as Windows XP....lolz....What's the point of buying such a costly computer if u intend to use XP only. They should have instead used a Big sexy Dell Monitor with a small CPU tucked inside the table...(there is ample ammount of space there)

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/8573/dsc01326hj1.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 23, 2008)

n82 macro ..

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9625/23072008199xq0.th.jpg


----------



## sting (Jul 25, 2008)

Camera : iPhone

hope u guys knows about this
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/8047/img0295ha0.jpg

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/6007/img0294bo4.jpg

Imported this for my iPhone
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/8481/img0067eo4.jpg
No Idea 
*img76.imageshack.us/img76/4246/img0089yv4.jpg
Ford GT
*img65.imageshack.us/img65/8642/img0082jd0.jpg

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/6910/img0085nw1.jpg
E55
*img154.imageshack.us/img154/6169/img0132hp4.jpg

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/6094/img0134yl5.jpg

*img95.imageshack.us/img95/9813/img0130dg2.jpg
Alpina B7
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7679/img0136va8.jpg

*img76.imageshack.us/img76/9720/img0138ye1.jpg
Alpina B3
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/1439/img0277hw7.jpg

*img66.imageshack.us/img66/2216/img0125lv9.jpg

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/8518/img0126am0.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 7, 2008)

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/4772/06082008292bk4.th.jpg

look at the length of this card ?  any idea abt it


----------



## anonymusneo (Aug 31, 2008)

if im correct that card costs near 20-25k XD

pics taken with my sisters k550i  (waiting to get my n73 XD)

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/6471/dsc00035bo5.th.jpg

my dogy XD

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/9213/dsc00053tv4.th.jpg


some pics taken by my chinese phone kisen p83  -.-

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/1825/img0015avv9.th.jpg

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/8886/img0014aah6.th.jpg
MY TATOO XD

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/7752/tatoofp4.th.jpg


Thats me xD
*img357.imageshack.us/img357/4884/img0059adm0.th.jpg


and one with my old nokia 6600

Thats me ..only edited back ground ^_^
*img244.imageshack.us/img244/5516/sunnyroomzf2.th.jpg


----------



## sting (Sep 3, 2008)

Camera iphone 1G

Ford Mustang GT
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/9915/fordmustaggtgt5.jpg

BMW Life Style, Dubai( Only one in UAE )
*img113.imageshack.us/img113/1679/bmwzb1.jpg

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/1456/bmw1ss8.jpg

Merkato Mall, Dubai ( One of the Most Luxurious Mall in the UAE )
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/922/markatotj7.jpg

Behind the Camera ( Its me  )
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/6215/me2jl7.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Oct 11, 2008)

taken from my friends i450
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/9350/image0401xt3.th.jpg*img207.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/3770/image0411rp4.th.jpg*img412.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

taken from my n82
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/9232/02102008117jp2.th.jpg*img401.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## ayahuasca (Oct 30, 2008)

*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/08_08_27_036.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/0029.jpg

*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/30_07_08_003.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/30_07_08_011.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/030820081890.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/030820081896.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/030820081897.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/030820081943.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/030820081980.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/030820081986.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/050820082020.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is one with my new n85 ..

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/4090/27102008016it7.th.jpg


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

ayahuasca: Thumbnails..........

Some K790i pictures to come from me in the evening.


----------



## ayahuasca (Nov 7, 2008)

*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/DSC00420.JPG*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/Image007.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/Image011.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/Image026.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/Image060.jpg*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/Image0344.JPG*devil.onlydevil130xxx.googlepages.com/Zap005.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

Thumbnails please...Even this takes a lot of time on BB


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 27, 2008)

both shot by me using my Nokia 3110c at the IITF 08 delhi.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 15, 2008)

Picture taken by my SE W760i  

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/1710/dsc00025wb4.th.jpg

How is it...?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> Picture taken by my SE W760i
> 
> *img218.imageshack.us/img218/1710/dsc00025wb4.th.jpg
> 
> How is it...?



Just one word ... Beautiful


----------



## iatb.gourav (Dec 15, 2008)

Some pics from my N82 :

*img380.imageshack.us/img380/8284/09112008381cg5.th.jpg



*img512.imageshack.us/img512/5151/16112008404gn7.th.jpg


*img512.imageshack.us/img512/2289/16112008407bt6.th.jpg

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/3369/16112008444al0.th.jpg

And my favorite one:


*img512.imageshack.us/img512/3862/22112008523av1.th.jpg


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks *Cool G5*.... plz comment this one also...

The Elephant on road... on my Sony Ericsson W760i...


*img209.imageshack.us/img209/1/dsc00452su0.th.jpg

Photo at Night SE W760i

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/4903/dsc00605br1.th.jpg


----------



## Bandu (Dec 17, 2008)

LGX11 3G+ (UMTS) [not my netbook] pics taken from my Nokia 6288:

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/4233/image002fs0.th.jpg

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/6872/image004wx0.th.jpg

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/4554/image006ps2.th.jpg


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 18, 2008)

bandu thumbnails plz....


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 8, 2009)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1330/3174849155_3336331e75.jpg?v=0

Taken on my P1i, using Macro mode


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 13, 2009)

Recent HP photographs captured with W810i.

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7721/dsc00329rm2.th.jpg

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/1659/dsc00383km5.th.jpg

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2111/dsc00356xq3.th.jpg

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3659/dsc00308lm3.th.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/447/dsc00158de4.th.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/7103/dsc00246nw8.th.jpg

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/5569/dsc00210cr1.th.jpg

*img74.imageshack.us/img74/9634/dsc00294kn3.th.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1103/dsc00320dk8.th.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 13, 2009)

@Third Eye mast pictures hai yaar


----------



## hellgate (Jan 13, 2009)

Taken with the ZN5 that i'm using currently:

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.a2137f1f9d.jpg

a macro shot from the ZN5 :

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.51b931af2f.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2009)

*i41.tinypic.com/2zptkbr.jpg

taken today. Pics come gr8 from N79 when taken in full day light or with lots of light.

Oh well, having a Cybershot digital camera has incresed myh expectations from a Mobile phone's cam


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 16, 2009)

W810i in action

*img76.imageshack.us/img76/2900/dsc00121lw1.th.jpg

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/6319/dsc00097jr5.th.jpg

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/3834/dsc00111dy0.th.jpg

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/6097/dsc00112dy7.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/1392/dsc00118pz6.th.jpg

*img60.imageshack.us/img60/8674/dsc00123dm2.th.jpg

*img60.imageshack.us/img60/4254/dsc00154qw4.th.jpg


*img102.imageshack.us/img102/9846/dsc00155jz3.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 24, 2009)

few ones with n85

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/773/09012009101fu2.th.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/3603/23012009150rr7.th.jpg

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7076/23012009152ms0.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 26, 2009)

E-Waste 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3535/3227548401_c5663289c2.jpg?v=0

This all came during cleaning my attic today


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2009)

Pics from SonyEricsson T700...Fixed focus 3.2MP Cam
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3502/3227572227_609081ecfc_m.jpg
Panaroma shot by SE T700
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3332/3227572225_744364036e_m.jpg
Puppets
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3429/3227572215_10c72f8179_m.jpg
Tuffy


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 30, 2009)

Nokia N73 ME

*s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/th_Candle1005.jpg *s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/th_Candle1024.jpg *s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/th_25012009086.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Jan 31, 2009)

taken from my n82
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/3769/17012009427an3.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/8017/23012009436ow7.th.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4011/17012009430ng2.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/3243691256_6b461bd132_o.png

At last, my lifelong childhood dream of being a Guitarist is complete...

Taken by my Nokia N79 in HomeTown, Saharaganj,  Lucknow. Edited using SnagIt Editor.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2009)

*i42.tinypic.com/2j64xlh.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 8, 2009)

Thinking of pawning this thread. Maybe later.


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Feb 22, 2009)

here are my cam pics taken on W810i all options set to max and cam driver=super cam driver


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2009)

Deva Sharif, Barabanki, near Lucknow. Taken from my Nokia N79 & color corrected using Photoshop CS4.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3514/3315841751_bdfd799f36.jpg?v=0

My Nokia N79, in Movie Mode .

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3508/3316666932_31eedb7259.jpg?v=0


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

^nice...what's that playing?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2009)

Marval Comics Animation : Hulk Vs Wolverine


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2009)

Found this signboard to be rally funny .

People don't think before choosing a name for there Company

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1751/gaylord.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Deva Sharif, Barabanki, near Lucknow. Taken from my Nokia N79 & color corrected using Photoshop CS4.
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3514/3315841751_bdfd799f36.jpg?v=0




You cropped out the dome. 
Otherwise the images is good.


Here are some, which I shot today in the morning with my Canon SX 100 IS 

Leaf :

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/5258/img2184re.th.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2184re.jpg
My Phone - Nokia 5700 XM :

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/7195/img2182re.th.jpg



*img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2182re.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2009)

The dome was already out of focus


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 18, 2009)

Taken from Supernova 7210
The Ganges
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3705/dsc00180ifk.th.jpg


*img19.imageshack.us/img19/2567/dsc00181j.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> The dome was already out of focus



You could have raised the camera a bit.
The people down in the frame are also distracting.


----------



## dissel (Mar 29, 2009)

From N82, No PP

Rail Roads

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/9989/20470611.th.jpg

Road Show

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/1615/01042009048.th.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Apr 6, 2009)

Canon Powershot A570 IS...

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1258/36906887.jpg


*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8978/img5367g.jpg


*img206.imageshack.us/img206/347/img8815.th.jpg

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5949/img8612v.th.jpg

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/1847/img8094.th.jpg

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/1087/img7956.th.jpg

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/992/img7849.th.jpg

*img111.imageshack.us/img111/8991/img7350.th.jpg

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/213/img6983.th.jpg

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/474/img7156.th.jpg

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/9906/img4314.th.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/9527/img4939.th.jpg


----------



## yippee (Apr 6, 2009)

that was cool


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2009)

Macro Shots from my Nokia N79. The best Cofee Mug. Bought from Depot in Rave Moti Kanpur for Rs 150 during Kanpur Digit meet

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums3/ATgAAAC6_g94_cmoOuOFnXvx5pfJ-3Dr7b9oujeykpeVGNn9r2_cvQyhFwAgJFTEnZcAefuZ3vvcWZ_OhYLppErw1qUtAJtU9VA02Mn8lFhv4XcdWd_9H-pt9f5AWQ.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums3/ATgAAAADAwfacv28AT2trlNye8ovIGpt0ibUBUI7F2Euv6uRuo-Lo6Rruaxw3NwLn9Ex0am6O5iEkgk_l8Kksw4bwP9sAJtU9VDoBM-bTfPg7muIP7YqII29eaDlCQ.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Apr 9, 2009)

from my n82
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/2259/05042009016k.th.jpg


----------



## Nuxer (Apr 14, 2009)

From my new Nokia 5130 Express Music.

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/5742/flower1.th.jpg

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/2311/jackfruit.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 24, 2009)

N82

*img105.imageshack.us/img105/6709/230420084151.th.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2009)

My new puppeh!

*dl.getdropbox.com/u/3750/11042009054.jpg

Taken with my N82


----------



## Nuxer (Apr 25, 2009)

kalpik said:


> My new puppeh!
> 
> *dl.getdropbox.com/u/3750/11042009054.jpg
> 
> Taken with my N82



cute


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh opps Typing mistake


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Ok damngoodman999.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jun 17, 2009)

can anyone post the cam pictures of nokia 6210s and w595.? i'm in a great dilemma btwn nokia 6210S ,N73me and w595.? which has better cam.?


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 20, 2009)

*www.panoramio.com/photo/22176337

pICS TAKEN FROM MY sONY dsc h10 CAMERA.

Also see my more pictures under my user name "*viva1986*"


----------



## chitvan (Jun 20, 2009)

*www.flickr.com/photos/chitvan/


----------



## chitvan (Jun 20, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> *www.panoramio.com/photo/22176337
> 
> pICS TAKEN FROM MY sONY dsc h10 CAMERA.
> 
> Also see my more pictures under my user name "*viva1986*"





H10 is a nice camera..... you can do better with it...


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 21, 2009)

chitvan said:


> H10 is a nice camera..... you can do better with it...



thanx can you give me some tips i always use automatic settings because i tried manual settings sometimes but never like the output.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Deva Sharif, Barabanki, near Lucknow. Taken from my Nokia N79 & color corrected using Photoshop CS4.
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3514/3315841751_bdfd799f36.jpg?v=0
> 
> ...



Hey man, can you tell me the software to play cartoons?? Please tell me.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 27, 2009)

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/3592/dsc01484e.th.jpg
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/305/dsc01460h.th.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/4057/dsc01353d.th.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6083/dsc01531l.th.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/149/dsc01530gaz.th.jpg
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1434/dsc01548p.th.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/9601/dsc01549.th.jpg


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 15, 2009)

Snaps from my nokia 5800XM


*img337.imageshack.us/img337/5269/14102009024.jpg *img337.imageshack.us/img337/14102009024.jpg/1/w320.png

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/7444/14102009023.jpg *img61.imageshack.us/img61/14102009023.jpg/1/w320.png


----------



## chitvan (Mar 4, 2010)

vaibhav_jain said:


> thanx can you give me some tips i always use automatic settings because i tried manual settings sometimes but never like the output.




pass through this link....Basic articles of photography given there....
*www.galitz.co.il/en/articles.html


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 9, 2010)

check my 5800 photos @
arshadmajeed.deviantart.com


----------



## rishitells (May 16, 2010)

*media.picfor.me/0011C6936/priforme_medium.jpg 
*media.picfor.me/0011C6937/priforme_medium.jpg 
*media.picfor.me/0011C6939/priforme_medium.jpg 
*media.picfor.me/0011C693A/priforme_medium.jpg 


taken from Motorola L9


----------



## nmenon (Jul 4, 2010)

These are pics taken with my Nokia 5230 of the Periyar river in Kerala. The Image Shack links have the images.
*img64.imageshack.us/img64/7383/ninad161.jpg
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/4858/ninad165.jpg
*img815.imageshack.us/img815/9589/ninad168.jpg
*img130.imageshack.us/img130/8582/ninad169.jpg

They may have been reduced in size by Image Shack but are originally 1600x1200 (2MP)


----------



## pritishchakraborty (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the share nmenon


----------



## davidtwhittle (Jul 12, 2010)

Please put the image from nokia N97 here.I want to see it's clarity because i am thinking to get it.Please.


----------



## davidtwhittle (Jul 16, 2010)

I am amazed that no body is replying on my request.
So please reply me as soon as possible.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 16, 2010)

From my Jet 
*i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt297/lucifer_is_back/th_Photo0051.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

*i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt297/lucifer_is_back/Jet%20Pics/th_Photo00112.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

*i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt297/lucifer_is_back/Jet%20Pics/th_Photo00122.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

*i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt297/lucifer_is_back/Jet%20Pics/th_Photo00132.jpg


----------



## luralin (Dec 18, 2010)

sting said:


> Mine is K750i
> Photo Blog *www.iamsarath.com
> 
> Sample Pic
> *files.myopera.com/sarathm/albums/188106/DSC00592.JPG



The car you took is very very cool


----------



## wawarinka (Feb 1, 2011)

this is my n95 pic is it cool ?


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 6, 2011)

taken from my Wave-II

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/4461/photo01fi.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 6, 2011)

*Shot By Nokia 5235. It's a Panorama image Created/composited By Me.*

*i54.tinypic.com/fjhr8j.jpg


----------

